# Current Listening - Anything Goes



## Blancrocher

Post any music you happen to be listening to: classical, non-classical, unclassifiable; well-known, rare, or simply bizarre. Anything goes. 

I realize this thread is probably redundant given the other current listening threads out there, but this is just in case anyone's been holding back cool stuff because they didn't know where to post it. 

No negative comments allowed--just ignore what you don't like.


----------



## Blancrocher

Philip Glass: Glassworks

Also: Currently reading Glass' recent memoir, Words without Music.


----------



## Marinera

^
Didn't know about Glass' memoirs. Interesting I'll have to look it up. I would've posted Glassworks in classical, but little usually stops me.

I've been captivated by this grungy abstract short piece played on the loop on this website in the background. Music Credit - Olivier Manchion for "Symphonie desertique". Can't find anything like that but longer anywhere else. So I've been living on the John Zorn diet for a while now when I feel in experimental mood.


----------



## Blancrocher

Hovhaness - music with harp (Kondonassis)

p.s. Like that Zorn piece.


----------



## WVdave

Pete Fountain ‎- The Blues
Coral ‎- CRL 757284, Vinyl, LP, Album, Stereo, US, 1959.









Found a mint copy of this album in a Salvation Army store recently -- Fountain had just left (fired, quit, no one really knows) the Welk show and recorded this record in Hollywood before heading back home to New Orleans to become a Dixieland legend. Its got more of a blues and jazz feel to it -- and come on, Pete still has his HAIR on the jacket!


----------



## regenmusic

Schnittke - The Glass Harmonica


----------



## Pugg

Ébène Quartet & Nikita Mndoyants: Brahms - Piano quintet f minor, op.34


----------



## arnerich

Pugg said:


> Ébène Quartet & Nikita Mndoyants: Brahms - Piano quintet f minor, op.34


Amazing piece! Brahms' darkest piece of chamber music in my opinion.


----------



## Blancrocher

Bach, Partitas (Pinnock)


----------



## Marinera

Blancrocher said:


> Hovhaness - music with harp (Kondonassis)
> 
> p.s. Like that Zorn piece.


I forgot I had this disc on my wishlist. Sane people have secretaries to deal with lists like mine.


----------



## tdc

arnerich said:


> Amazing piece! Brahms' darkest piece of chamber music in my opinion.


You think it is even darker than the Piano Quartet No. 3?


----------



## Pugg

Claudio Abbado "Images pour Orchestre No 2 "Iberia" Debussy


----------



## Guest

Deleted.........


----------



## eljr

Blancrocher said:


> Hovhaness - music with harp (Kondonassis)
> 
> p.s. Like that Zorn piece.


I am listening to this now. It's wonderful. Thanks for the post!


----------



## Blancrocher

Ambrose Akinmusire - Regret (No More)


----------



## CypressWillow

"Besame Mucho" is much loved, much recorded. There are at least half-a-dozen covers that I find beautiful. But this one, by Cesaria Evora, is my all-time favorite:


----------



## Blancrocher

Beatrice Rana - Goldberg Variations

Sheesh...guess I need to buy another recording of the GVs. Great recording.


----------



## millionrainbows

These masterings really do sound better than the Island.
​​


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Prokofiev*
Piano Sonatas 1-5
Piano Sonatas 6,7 & 8*
Matti Raekallio* [Ondine, 2011]

This is a great set - I've listened to the first disc (sonatas 1-5) half a dozen times now. I gave the second disc - the 'War sonatas' - its first spin today and it's terrific. I much prefer Raekallio's #6 - the only one I have another recording of - to Pogolerich's live 'Carnegie Hall' recording, which is very staccato indeed. Raekallio manages to humanise some pretty spiky piano works.


----------



## millionrainbows

Look at those arms, and hands! The sheer physicality of Prokofiev!


----------



## Barbebleu

Blancrocher said:


> Beatrice Rana - Goldberg Variations
> 
> Sheesh...guess I need to buy another recording of the GVs. Great recording.


Yes indeed. This is very fine.


----------



## tortkis

Elodie Lauten: Piano Works Revisited


----------



## Pugg

La Cenerentola, By Rossini Frederica von Stade_ Non più mesta .


----------



## CypressWillow

When they accuse me of not really listening to any 21st Century music, this is how I prove them wrong. I love this piece:






And that soloist!!!


----------



## Blancrocher

Ingram Marshall playlist - Fog Tropes, Gradual Requiem, etc.


----------



## eljr

CypressWillow said:


> When they accuse me of not really listening to any 21st Century music, this is how I prove them wrong. I love this piece:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> And that soloist!!!


a prodigy cat!

...................................


----------



## Andolink

*Butcher/Lehn/Tilbury*: _Exta_
John Butcher / saxophones
Thomas Lehn / synthesizers
John Tilbury / piano
(Recorded by Rick Campion at City University Music Studios on 25 June 2012.)










_Rabbit Run_
*Keith Rowe*: tabletop guitar, electronics
*Thomas Lehn*: analogue synthesizer
*Marcus Schmickler*: digital synth, computer, edit, mix
(rec. June 19th-20th 2002 at Piethopraxis, Cologne)


----------



## arnerich

tdc said:


> You think it is even darker than the Piano Quartet No. 3?


Perhaps it's a tie. The Piano Quartet no. 3 is also a wonderful piece...


----------



## Blancrocher

Jeanne Moreau - Le tourbillon de la vie


----------



## Blancrocher

Victoria de los Angeles - Ravel's "Chants Populaires"


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Something new and black and loud. Trying to burn up my thoughts  reset...


----------



## Pugg

​
Just € 1.00 wonderful music.


----------



## violadude

Recently listened to Messiaen's Vignt Regards. The cumulative impression listening to the piece in its entirety leaves is very moving.


----------



## T Son of Ander

Started the day with a live La Valse, Orchestre Philharmoniwue de Radio France, Myun Whun Chung. This will get the blood pumping!


----------



## DeepR

When I'm not listening to classical music I'm usually (not always) listening to soothing ambient music, often while doing other things. I like it and it works that way, for me.

Max Corbacho from Spain makes very pretty stuff.


----------



## Guest

This is the English National Opera's Cheryl Cole... wait for the 59 second mark and you'll see why Cheryl will probably need a hip replacement sooner rather than later... Why anyone would worship at the altar of Maria Callas when you have a talent like Cheryl's is completely beyond me...

Despite whatever talent she may or may not have (depending on who you ask) Maria Callas could never and I must stress "never" even on her best day (and even when she was as thin as a whippet much less the "plus size" days) be able to leap off a platform and then break out into a beautifully choreographed song and dance routine like this without missing a beat...

Talent speaks volumes....


----------



## Guest

This is Timothy B. Schmidt of Poco/The Eagles fame being backed up by (from left to right) -

Timmy Cappello, Todd Rundgren, Nils Lofgren, Canada's very own Burton Cummings (of the Guess Who), Dave Edmunds, and Joe Walsh...

I don't like to brag (actually I do but that is neither here nor there) but I can do an absolutely spot-on karaoke version of this tune... my Timothy B. Schmidt impression is the talk of the Vancouver karaoke scene and is much admired and envied...


----------



## Guest

At the 1:56 mark you'll see Jackson Browne step up take his solo and drop it after two lines when he realizes that he cant' sing the song in the key that they're playing it in and so he hands it off to John Fogarty who just takes it and blasts off... Bruce Springsteen kicks it off, Pearl Jam's Eddie Vedder takes it, then Jackson Browne who punts it to John Fogarty formerly of Creedence Clearwater Revival fame...


----------



## Blancrocher

Elliot Carter Cello Sonata: Andrew Rosenblum and Sam Ericsson


----------



## Guest

And hey, get this - there's a guy playing a harp which technically makes this "Classical Music" which gives the lie to the all too frequent accusation that I've never actually written anything about classical music on this classical music forum... guess this proves ya wrong, eh?


----------



## Guest

Yet another classic...


----------



## Guest

... I just keep on cranking out the classics...


----------



## Guest

and cranking them out...


----------



## Guest

...

and cranking 'em out... I've added this Australian band in a transparent attempt to get more of the forum's Aussies to start giving me more "Likes"... There's been a curious shortage of "Likes" on my posts from Oz (and every where else on the planet come to think of it) even though as a Canadian we're practically cousins... I wonder who the Brits think are nuttier? Canadians or Australians... Being an actual Canadian I may be biased but I would probably vote "Australians" as being the nuttier of the two but hey, Aussies don't let that last comment affect your decision to start being a little more generous with the "Likes", eh?


----------



## tortkis

Study in an Ancient Phrygian Scale (Partch) - Turmorchester





from Partched!


----------



## Pugg

Brahms: "Ein deutsches Requiem", op. 45


----------



## Guest




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Guest

This song is dedicated to our American neighbors to the south - Las Vegas Strong! - from your Canadian friends in the Great White North... I (and several thousand other Canadians all proudly wearing the blue and green) will be descending upon your city on February 23, 2018 to watch our beloved Vancouver Canucks play your brand new shiny NHL team (Vegas Golden Knights - welcome!) - and we're going to help you sing the hell out of that national anthem of yours as a show of support!

One last note... Please pay attention to the signs which are posted throughout the T-Mobile Arena which state - "Please do not feed the Canadians beer"... There's a reason why every barn in the States posts this warning... trust me...


----------



## Barbebleu

Paul Bley - About Time.


----------



## Tero

Just ordered the disc. Delightful flute concerto perforamances, old standards. The rest is 4 seasons with flute as lead


----------



## Bluecrab

Pugg said:


> Ébène Quartet & Nikita Mndoyants: Brahms - Piano quintet f minor, op.34


This quartet also has a really nice version of Bartok's String Quartet 4 on youtube. Well worth your time to check it out.


----------



## Marinera

Tero said:


> Just ordered the disc. Delightful flute concerto perforamances, old standards. The rest is 4 seasons with flute as lead


Nice disc, considered buying it myself, though I prefer mellower and softer sounding Trevor Pinnock flute concertos. In this recording phrasing is a tad bit too abrupt for my taste, but that perhaps emphasize crisp HIP sound which is something I like. So I'm in two minds.


----------



## T Son of Ander

Prince - Lotusflow3r. Love his psychadelic rock! Too bad, no youtube link.


----------



## Selby




----------



## Selby




----------



## Pugg

Mahler- Symphony No. 2 'Resurrection' 

Ileana Cotrubas (soprano) & Christa Ludwig (mezzo-soprano)

Wiener Philharmoniker, Zubin Mehta.


----------



## Blancrocher

Salonen, Cello Concerto (2016)

Typically crazy program note from the composer: http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/work/56825


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Blancrocher said:


> Salonen, Cello Concerto (2016)
> 
> Typically crazy program note from the composer: http://www.musicsalesclassical.com/composer/work/56825


Me too. Got beer  Forgot that I've been waiting for this. Thank-you Blancrocher!


----------



## hpowders

Since early this morning, practically non-stop listening to Haydn Piano Sonatas played on fortepiano and Steinway Model D. As "intermission", Nikolaus Harnoncourt's final recording which happened to be Beethoven's Missa Solemnis, which happens to be a fine, mainstream performance, except for the jolting choice of pronouncing "credo" as "creeedo".


----------



## Blancrocher

Birtwistle - Moth Requiem

After many hearings, this remains a favorite recent work.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

Live at the annual Huddersfield Contemporary Music Festival, UK
Three very interesting and engaging works (I've posted more of a 'review' over at 'Latest Concerts')

*Ensemble Modern + Arditti Quartet*

Carole Bauckholt - Laufwerk (2011)
Christopher Trapani - PolychROME (2017)
~~~
Brian Ferneyhough - Umbrations (2017)


----------



## Pugg

Gautier Capuçon and Frank Braley - Fauré Après un rêve


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some quite fun music in this (if you like Metal at least).


----------



## Tero




----------



## T Son of Ander

Rush - Snakes and Arrows. Awesome album from their later years. My favorite song below, "The Main Monkey Business."


----------



## tortkis

Boccherini: String Quartet Op. 52 - Venezia String Quartet
Oliver Lake: Right up On - FLUX Quartet & Oliver Lake (sax)


----------



## Pugg

Johannes Brahms (7 May 1833 -- 3 April 1897) - Performers: Karl Leister (clarinet), Amadeus Quartet - Year of recording: 1967 Clarinet Quintet in B minor, Op. 115, written in 1891.


----------



## CypressWillow

Soon it will be the first anniversary of Nicolai Gedda's passing. I love the sweetness he brings to "Adelaide" here.
And the accompanist, Jan Eyron, is perfectly matched with him.


----------



## CypressWillow

It's difficult for me to find any other performance of "Zdes Khorosho" to love, after hearing Gedda's. For me, he *owns* the piece. But here is a performance that I actually do like.


----------



## Pugg

Edvard Grieg ~ Notturno (Lyric Pieces Op. 54)


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

^ Indestructible, timeless piece of electronic music. The stars must have been aligned during that session; as simple as it may sound, this can never be reproduced. This is where (non-classical) electronic music hit the sweet spot. If you start to move your head and tap your foot to the rhythm, that means you get it.


----------



## Phil loves classical

I've been wondering if the 1960's may be the most melodic decade of all time including all periods in Classical Music.


----------



## arnerich




----------



## tortkis

Stefano Scodanibbio: Voyage That Never Ends (1979/1997) for solo contrabass (New Albion)


----------



## Pugg

​
Symphony no 8 , spinning now.:angel:


----------



## DeepR

^ nice glasses there
edit: I don't quite get how they don't fall off, are they clamped to his nose?


----------



## Sloe

This clip from the opera Lutgarda is up in my browser:






It is an opera about a girl who dies as a christian martyr.
The soprano is Hyunju Park.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New one from Morbid Angel, released today. This is death metal \m/ My IPA disappears faster with this music


----------



## Pugg

DeepR said:


> ^ nice glasses there
> edit: I don't quite get how they don't fall off, are they clamped to his nose?


It's called a lorgnet.

https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorgnet


----------



## arnerich




----------



## KenOC

Pugg said:


> It's called a lorgnet.
> 
> https://nl.wikipedia.org/wiki/Lorgnet


A lorgnet (or lorgnette) has a stick on one side to hold it. This appears not to be the case with Mahler's glasses. They are more likely, it seems to me, to be pince-nez. They had an early version of the dope-rope that Mahler evidently removed for his portrait. Here's Anton Chekhov. Compare.


----------



## Pugg

Christmas Recitals Leontyne Price Herbert von Karajan1961


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

I've been getting more into Bruckner's 9th recently. I love the first two movements, but the 3rd movement is most peculiar. I can't quite wrap my head around it.


----------



## Blancrocher

Carla Bruni - Quelqu'un m'a dit


----------



## Sloe

Today I have been listening to.
Edward Elgar´s The Dream of Gerontius
Carl Nielsen´s sixth symphony
Pjotr Tjajkovskij´s sixth symphony
Krzysztof Penderecki´s eight symphony


----------



## tortkis

David Sylvian: There's a Light That Enters Houses With No Other House In Sight (Samadhi Sound)








Franz Wright (spoken word), Christian Fennesz (guitar, laptop), David Sylvian (piano, sampling, electronics, laptop), John Tilbury (additional piano)


----------



## Blancrocher

Vadim Gluzman / Schnittke Violin Concerto No.4


----------



## Guest

Taking the thread title both literally and figuratively...


----------



## arnerich

I'm a fan of Brad Mehldau


----------



## Bluecrab

arnerich said:


> I'm a fan of Brad Mehldau


Have you heard the double album he did with Anne Sofie von Otter, called _Love Songs_? It is wonderful music. They really complement each other beautifully.


----------



## Guest

This song always brings tears to my Gran's eyes... It took me a long time to understand why... Although the song is essentially one of hope there is an undercurrent of heart-breaking sadness as you can somehow sense the anxiety of the times in which this song was heard... Mothers worried about their sons... Wives worried about their husbands...Children worried about their fathers... I'm glad than "then" is no longer "now"... but I do realize that in many ways "then" will always be "now"...


----------



## Guest

Choose your favourite version...


----------



## Guest

... perhaps this one?


----------



## Guest

... or this one?


----------



## Pugg

Hector Berlioz - Benvenuto Cellini - "Mais qu'ai-je donc" (Joyce DiDonato)
Remembering Mr. Berlioz


----------



## Guest

... I know no one will believe me and will always be convinced that I'm just taking the p*** out of everyone but I find this to be an incredibly moving performance...

This performance reminds me of two essential life lessons...

1. Don't make the mistake of judging someone by their appearance...

2. Ridicule and mockery are not desirable character traits to possess...

The 1:18 mark and the 2:30 mark always and I do mean always make my eyes water but you'll never catch a Canadian lad like me admitting to something like that on a forum like this in front of people like you!


----------



## Guest

https://images-na.ssl-images-amazon...._PJautoripBadge,BottomRight,4,-40_OU11__.jpg

Ryoji Ikeda

+/-


----------



## Marinera

Nudge and a Wink said:


> Choose your favourite version...


Love this song. Joe Stafford for me.


----------



## Guest

Marinera said:


> Love this song. Joe Stafford for me.


I once asked my mon (the Ph.D wielding music teacher) why this song seemed so sad...

She replied - "Because the person that she is singing about will never return and she knows it..."


----------



## Sloe

Nudge and a Wink said:


> This song always brings tears to my Gran's eyes... It took me a long time to understand why... Although the song is essentially one of hope there is an undercurrent of heart-breaking sadness as you can somehow sense the anxiety of the times in which this song was heard... Mothers worried about their sons... Wives worried about their husbands...Children worried about their fathers... I'm glad than "then" is no longer "now"... but I do realize that in many ways "then" will always be "now"...


Vera Lynn is still alive at the age of 100.

I was listening to Cesar Franck´s symphony in d minor:


----------



## Guest

Throwing this one out to EddieRUKiddingVarese... who continually cracks me up! Job well done, lad...


----------



## Pugg

KEMPFF KUBELIK plays SCHUMANN Konzertstück Op.92 (1973)


----------



## arnerich




----------



## Casebearer

I happened to stumble on this when searching for Harmony & Fanfare Orchestras. I came across the Harmonie Concordia Obbicht (from the provincie of Limburg where almost all Dutch harmony & fanfare orchestras are located. It's part of their tradition). 
They asked the Dutch composer Rob Goorhuis to compose a piece for them to join in the World Music Concours in Kerkrade 2017.

Lacrymosa is a beautiful composition. Excellent performance by this amateur orchestra.


----------



## Casebearer

Another really great piece, this time by the Harmonie St. Petrus & Paulus Wolder from the town of Maastricht (provincie of Limburg), conducted by Matty Cilissen. Composer is David Maslanka.


----------



## tortkis

Keith Jarrett: Hymns / Spheres (ECM)









Spheres, 4th movement


----------



## arnerich




----------



## jim prideaux

last 18 hrs.....

Nielsen 1st and 2nd Symphonies-Blomstedt and the DRSO
Marcin Wasilewski Trio-eponymous first album on ECM
Van Morrison-Its too late to stop now volume 3 (in the car)
Sibelius 5th Symphony performed by Berglund and the Helsinki P.O.


----------



## Pugg

Edvard Grieg - String Quartet No. 1 in G Minor, Op. 27


----------



## Blancrocher

Daveed Diggs rapping to alarm clock.


----------



## Blancrocher

Clipping - Story 2

Weird experimentation with meter that sounds pretty good


----------



## Blancrocher

Mac Lethal - Alphabet Rap


----------



## Pugg

Domenico Cimarosa - Piano Concerto in B-flat major
Fir Mr. Cimerosa birthday.


----------



## Casebearer

Blancrocher said:


> Daveed Diggs rapping to alarm clock.


Usually I don't like rap but this is great!


----------



## Casebearer

Blancrocher said:


> Clipping - Story 2
> 
> Weird experimentation with meter that sounds pretty good


And this one as well!


----------



## tdc

Bach Keyboard Partitas, Blandine Verlet
Pretty good, definitely not in equal tempered tuning.


----------



## Blancrocher

Ben Johnston - String Quartet 7 (Kepler Quartet)


----------



## Barbebleu

Charles McPherson - McPherson's Mood. Rather than slow the site up with an unnecessary (possibly in breach of copyright) picture or YouTube video I'll let you google him and/or this album.


----------



## Star

Sacrum Chant / Tallis Scholars


----------



## Flamme




----------



## karlsoren

Beethoven piano sonatas. Alternating between Barenboim and Kovacevich. They are very different: Barenboim thoughtful and reflective; Kova all storm and passion. Both great. I actually haven't heard many performances of the sonatas that I didn't like. the music is so profound it's hard to f it up.


----------



## Star

Music for the Chapels Royal / music by Purcell, Locke, Blow

Conducted by Gardiner


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Itullian

Absolutely beautiful
and great sound.


----------



## Itullian

Wonderful!!


----------



## Guest

Chet Atkins - Bourree


----------



## Pugg

Nielsen - Symphony No. 1


----------



## Blancrocher

Muddy Magnolias - American Woman (David Lynch Remix)


----------



## Guest

Charles Trenet - "Boum" - just an insanely catchy tune...


----------



## Guest

Smoke Gets In Your Eyes | Stephane Grappelli


----------



## Guest

Django Reinhardt & Stephane Grappelli - Minor Swing


----------



## Guest

A nightingale sang in Berkeley Square-Grappelli/Menuhin


----------



## Pugg

Daniil Trifonov - Chopin - 10 Etudes, op. 10


----------



## Jacck

Arthur Bliss: A Colour Symphony (1921/1932)
this got me into classical music


----------



## Jacck

Martinu String Quartet No 7


----------



## Sloe




----------



## Pugg

Eleanor Steber: Knoxville Summer of 1915 by Samuel Barber


----------



## Jacck

I love Prokofiev. All his works have such a unique quality, energy and originality that I do not find anywhere else. He has a great talent for melody, but the melody is always mixed with some chaos. His symphony 2 is one of my personal favorite symphonies, but his string quartets are equally beautiful


----------



## Jacck

Symphonie Concertante op 81 by Joseph Jongen
after being enchanted by the organ symphony by Saint-Saëns, I found this. Love at first sight (hearing)


----------



## Pugg

Karajan - The Blue Danube (Strauss)


----------



## Guest

Pugg said:


> Karajan - The Blue Danube (Strauss)


Karajan is for me one of the ideal Strauss conductors,the other one is Carlos Kleiber


----------



## Guest

I like to add this ideal way Strauss playing .(imo)
I wish I was there,wonderful.


----------



## EdwardBast

This gem from 1960 is topical again - should have been the Antifa theme song for Charlottesville. Just have to change the name of the "handful that's ridiculous." I got obsessed enough with it this week that I made a piano arrangement for myself:


----------



## Jacck

Elliot Goldenthal - Alien 3


----------



## Oakey

Mahler 5 (Rattle) on CD


----------



## Pugg

Traverso said:


> Karajan is for me one of the ideal Strauss conductors,the other one is Carlos Kleiber


To be fair, Boskovsky's recording are also wonderful.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Some Persian music on Google Music...

Oops, I realize it doesn't have the English name on it: Aref Ensemble Concert. The artist is Parviz Meshkatian.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Theater of the World by Louis Andriessen. Amusing, even though I'm not really paying attention. Where has my attention gone?


----------



## DeepR

The final 20 minutes - Altus - remains one of my favorite pieces of music. I get goosebumps, even tears sometimes, as hollow and empty as it must seem to a lot of people. Truly an astounding piece, not so much as "conventional" music, but as an ambient soundscape and for the sheer magnitude of what it conveys, to those receptive to it.


----------



## laurie

This is some amazing music, very different & exotic to my ears .... thanks Robert Gamble


----------



## Pugg

George Gershwin - Rhapsody in Blue - Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic (1976)


----------



## Jacck

A. Scriabin : The Poem of Ecstasy - Le Poème de l'Extase op. 54 (Boulez)
I honestly cannot decide if I like this music or not. The music should be about ecstasis, but it is rather like some unfulfilled neurotic longing. Also, Scriabin was kind of mad, obssessed with mysticism, esoterics and satanism. Before he died, he tried to compose a symphony, that would destroy the world


----------



## Pugg

Daniil Trifonov | Rachmaninov: Chopin Variations op.22


----------



## Jacck

Saverio Mercadante - Flute Concerto in E minor


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Die Enttäuschung
Lavaman*
Rudi Mahall: bass clarinet, clarinet; Axel Dörner: trumpet; Christof Thewes: trombone; Jan Roder: bass; Michael Griener: drums
[2017, Intakt Records]

Thelonius Monk inspired Euro-jazz. A bit weird on first hearing, but I enjoyed listening to this.


----------



## Jacck

Dvořák - The Water Goblin
The symphonic poem was inspired by the real poem by KJ Erben which was inspired by some much older mythology
http://www.visegradliterature.net/works/cz/Erben,_Karel_Jaromír-1811/Vodník/en/1364-The_Water-Goblin


----------



## Pugg

Pogorelich plays Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit


----------



## Jacck

Rachmaninoff playing his own music. I am not that much into piano music and lack comparison, but he is one of the best piano players that I have heard


----------



## Jacck

Richard Strauss: Metamorphosen for 23 strings
a very moving piece written by Strauss as an elegy after the bombing of Germany


----------



## Pugg

Nikolay Khozyainov plays Chopin Prelude in C sharp minor op.45

Another great recommendation from my dear piano friend.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR

Jacck said:


> Rachmaninoff playing his own music. I am not that much into piano music and lack comparison, but he is one of the best piano players that I have heard


Elegy Op. 3 No. 1 is such a great piece. 
Though the music is "reproduced" from old piano rolls, so I'm not sure how much authenticity was (further) lost in the process. I suppose it's still a good indication of how he played. Just listen to this:

Henselt - Were I a Bird (Etude)


----------



## Jacck

P. Hindemith - Sonata n. 1 per organo W. 334


----------



## spectral

magnifique


----------



## Pugg

Max Bruch - String Quartet in c minor, Op. 9, 1st mvmt.


----------



## Jacck

Paul Hindemith is becoming along with Prokofiev my 20th century favorite composer (modernist) 
Hindemith: Symphony for Band, by the Eastman Wind Ensemble




Paul Hindemith: Symphonia Serena (Tortelier, BBC Philharmonic Orchestra)




or the expressionist masterpiece "Das Marienleben" to the poems of Rainer Maria Rilke
http://gutenberg.spiegel.de/buch/das-marien-leben-816/1


----------



## Pugg

Poulenc Concerto for Two Pianos - COMPLETE LIVE PERFORMANCE


----------



## Jacck

another awesome 20th century composer
Einojuhani Rautavaara: Concerto for Birds and Orchestra "Cantus Arcticus", Op. 61




Rautavaara: Symphony No. 7 'Angel of Light' (1994-'95/Norrköping 2016)


----------



## Jacck

Alan Hovhaness - Symphony No. 66, Hymn to Glacier Peak, Op. 428 [Rockwell Kent]


----------



## IamTim

Bach toccata and fugue in d minor


----------



## Barbebleu

Laura Marling - A Hard Rain's Gonna Fall from the Peaky Blinders soundtrack. Fantastic series with some outstanding tracks to go with it, this being one of them.


----------



## TurnaboutVox

*Hans Werner Henze*
String Quartets No. 1-3
*Arditti Quartet* [Wergo, 1984]
Irvine Arditti, Levine Andrade, Alexander Balanescu, Rohan de Saram

I managed to source a copy of this long-since deleted Wergo recording from Australia. The first of Henze's String Quartets bears a great resemblance to a lost Hindemith work, while the second is derivative of the 2nd Viennese school, as filtered through Darmstadt. The third, from 1976, is a mature work and the entire thing is a sombre fugue. Intriguing music.


----------



## Jacck

Thanks, Vox. I didn't know Henze and I am going to explore him a little. His earlier works are a little reminiscent of Hindemith. His later works are more atonal and serialistic. He was a convinced marxist and wrote a requiem for the death of Che Guevara 
Hans Werner Henze: Kammerkonzert für Klavier, Flöte und Streicher (1946)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listening to new BIS recording "Entropia" by Lauri Porra. He is the great-grandson of SIBELIUS, and usually a metal bassist (Stratovarius).


----------



## Guest

Holy moly people. Where's this music been hiding?


----------



## Pugg

Ermanno Wolf-Ferrari: Concerto per violoncello


----------



## Jacck

the strange beauty of serial music, a cantata about some Rimbaud poem
Hans Werner Henze: Being beauteous (1963)


----------



## Robert Gamble

For those Scandinavian cello piece lovers... Ok, it's a piece of metal. In fact, it's a piece of melodic death metal. If you can make it to about 3 minutes in I think most people will be glad they did... (I personally love the whole thing). If you do try it, listen to it at your normal volume the whole way through, otherwise the impact is lessened...






Lyrics here:
https://www.azlyrics.com/lyrics/amonamarth/liveforthekill.html


----------



## Jacck

Robert, I know Amon Amarth. I listen to metal sometimes. Not much, it is like 5% of my listening. Another good cello + metal, is Apocalyptica, for example Bittersweet (which you probably know). 




Scandinavia has the best metal bands.


----------



## Robert Gamble

Jacck said:


> Robert, I know Amon Amarth. I listen to metal sometimes. Not much, it is like 5% of my listening. Another good cello + metal, is Apocalyptica, for example Bittersweet (which you probably know).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Scandinavia has the best metal bands.


I do know them... In fact, they're the cellos in the Amon Amarth clip.


----------



## Pugg

Antonio Vivaldi - Mandolin Concerti


----------



## Jacck

I've been trying to form an oppinion about Schoenberg, so I listened to a couple of pieces of his music, from the beautiful, wagnerian, Gurre-lieder to his atonal and serial music. And I do not hate it. It is a bizarre music. I look at it like at the surreal or expressionistic paintings which also portray bizarre landscapes. So Schoenberg produces unusual and bizarre soundscapes which have a certain charm.


----------



## Pugg

Schubert Piano Quintet D667 The Trout Jacqueline du Pre, Daniel Barenboim, Itzhak Perlman, Pinchas Zukerman


----------



## eljr

Love
Forever Changes

Release Date November, 1967
Duration42:05
Genre
Pop/Rock
Styles
Baroque Pop
Psychedelic/Garage
Folk-Rock
Contemporary Pop/Rock
Recording DateJune, 1967 - September, 1967
Recording Location
Leon Russell's Skyhill Studio, Los Angeles, CA
Sunset Sound Studios, Los Angeles, CA


----------



## Pugg

Brahms, Piano Trio Op 8, Beaux Arts Trio


----------



## Jacck

Bloch's music is beautiful


----------



## Jacck

Iannis Xenakis - Pléiades (1979)
Very intersting "music". Schnittke got rid of tonality, Xenakis got rid of everything. I read that he used some sophisticated mathematical methods to produce his music, which is at the border of stochasticity and determinism. Personally, I enjoy the Pleiades, it has a similar effect on me like the "ASMR" videos on youtube where people produce various pleasant sounds. But one must listen to it with headphones, because it produces some binaural effects.


----------



## Jacck

J.D. Zelenka: Simphonia à 8 Concertanti in A minor





A. Dvořák Maličkosti Bagatelles Op.75a





The Abyss - Alan Silvestri (Soundtrack)


----------



## Jacck

I've been exploring youtube for modern classical music and here are some pieces I liked

Miklós Rózsa: Violin Concerto, Op. 24





Bernard Herrmann: Symphony (1941)





Martinů: Symphony No. 3, H. 299
this was written during the Nazi occupation and it shows in its atmosphere





Igor Stravinsky - Octet for Wind Instruments





Max Bruch - Concerto for Clarinet & Viola, Op. 88





Henri Dutilleux: Symphony No. 2 'Le Double'


----------



## Blancrocher

Bent Sorensen - Snowbells (Danish National Vocal Ensemble; Hillier)


----------



## Pugg

Bertrand CHAMAYOU, Schubert "Wanderer Fantasy"


----------



## Jacck

exploring Japanese composers

Takashi Yoshimatsu: The Age of Birds, Op. 25




similar to Rautavaara, maybe even better

Kunihiko Hashimoto: Symphony No. 1 in D major





Sadao Bekku: Symphony No. 1





Tōru Takemitsu: In an autumn garden


----------



## tortkis

Bloom








http://www.generativemusic.com/bloom.html

Generative ambient music by Brian Eno and Peter Chilvers. I have been listening to this for hours during my work.


----------



## Blancrocher

Anna Clyne - Roulette

Interesting effects with the "breaths," and amusing quotation towards the end.


----------



## Jacck

Holst did write some beautiful music beyond the Planets. Most people are probably dissuaded by the mysticism
Gustav Holst - The Hymn of Jesus (1917)


----------



## Pugg

Howard Hanson - Symphony No.1 in E-minor, Op.22 "Nordic" (1922)


----------



## Jacck

Hanson sounds really good. I am now learning, that part of his symphony 2 was used in the Alien soundtrack (for the end credits)
I have only a couple of months of experience of listening to classical, but I have 20 years experience of listening to soundtracks and it is interesting to discover the various influences that classical composers had on the film composers.


----------



## Pugg

Schubert Symphony No.8 D.759 'Unfinished'


----------



## Jacck

German Brass goes Bach


----------



## cougarjuno

Kate Bush - The Dreaming


----------



## Barbebleu

First Aid Kit - Ruins
Sigrid - Don't Kill My Vibe

On a Scandiwegian kick tonight!


----------



## Pugg

Carl Maria von Weber - Piano Concerto No.1 in C-major, Op.11


----------



## Jacck

Camille Saint-Saëns - La Muse et le poète, for violin, cello & orchestra, Op.132


----------



## Tallisman

Mahler's 1st by Bernstein with the NYP (great recording)


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven, Violin Sonata No 9 Kreutzer and No 5 Spring , Itzhak Perlman, Vladimir Ashkenazy


----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> Bloom
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> http://www.generativemusic.com/bloom.html
> 
> Generative ambient music by Brian Eno and Peter Chilvers. I have been listening to this for hours during my work.


Cool. I've got Air and Trope. :tiphat:


----------



## tortkis

dogen said:


> Cool. I've got Air and Trope. :tiphat:


I also purchased Reflection app. Bloom is lovely, but Reflection is more nuanced and intricate.


----------



## Guest

tortkis said:


> I also purchased Reflection app. Bloom is lovely, but Reflection is more nuanced and intricate.


Right.

I got Air first, but Trope permits greater creativity.


----------



## Pugg

Dvorak, Symphony No 9 New World


----------



## philoctetes

My first listen to the highly acclaimed drummer Tyshawn Sorey, on Blue Dialect with Mario Pavone and Matt Mitchell... technique to spare...


----------



## Jacck

Mieczysław Weinberg: Concerto for Cello and Orchestra in C minor, Op. 43


----------



## Jacck

I listened to Dvořák's 4th symphony and it seems that Bernard Herrmann might have been inspired by it in producing his soundtrack for the The 7th Voyage Of Sinbad

Bernard Herrmann - The 7th Voyage Of Sinbad 





Antonín Dvořák - Symphony No.4 in D Minor


----------



## Pugg

Robert Schumann - Hermann und Dorothea, Ouvertüre (1851)


----------



## Pugg

Mozart : 8 variazioni su "Laat ons Juichen, Batavieren!" KV 24


----------



## Pugg

Sir Arnold Bax - Symphony No. 5 (1932)


----------



## Blancrocher

Rachmaninov: Symphonic Dances on two pianos (Alexeev, Demidenko)


----------



## DeepR

Brian Eno - Dunwich Beach, Autumn, 1960


----------



## DeepR

Horowitz' last recording and goodbye to the world. Nirvana at 5:43.


----------



## Pugg

Mahler - Symphony n°4 - NYP / Bernstein


----------



## Jacck

Tchaikovsky - Manfred Symphony in B minor, Op. 58


----------



## Pugg

Mozart, Clarinet Concerto K 622 , Gervase de Peyer,clarinet


----------



## Conglomerate




----------



## Pugg

Prokofiev - Alexander Nevsky op. 78


----------



## Jacck

Alberto Ginastera: Panambí op.1 (1937)


----------



## Pugg

Schubert -- Große Symphonie in C-Dur, D. 944 (Solti/Wiener Philharmoniker)

Remembering Mr. Schubert's birthday.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

the genius of Jerry Goldsmith, making first-class music to third-rate movies


----------



## Pugg

Liebesfreud - Kreisler - Perlman


----------



## Jacck

Erich Wolfgang Korngold: Violin Concerto in D major, Op. 35


----------



## Pugg

Carl Czerny - Piano Concerto in C major for four hands, Op.153


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Blancrocher

Salvatore Sciarrino: 'Introduzione All'Oscuro'


----------



## Blancrocher

Salvatore Sciarrino: La perfezione di uno spirito sottile (1985)


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Jacck

Beethoven Concerto n.4 op.58 - Perahia - Celibidache - SDR


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Mozart - Symphony n°36 - Bernstein


----------



## Pugg

ldiat said:


>


Next weekend it's carnival ( kind of Mardi grasses) in my country, this their favourite music. ( In Dutch )


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Mozart / Serenade for 13 Winds in B-flat major, K. 361 "Gran Partita" (Mackerras)


----------



## Pugg

Karol Szymanowski (1882-1937) - Stabat Mater per soli, coro e orchestra Op. 53 (1925-1926)


----------



## Jacck

Witold Lutosławski - Concerto for Piano and Orchestra (K. Zimerman)


----------



## Pugg

André Tchaikovsky/ performs Ravel & Prokofiev


----------



## Jacck

Antonín Dvořák Poetic Moods Op.85, Radoslav Kvapil


----------



## vesteel

been listening to this multiple times


----------



## Jacck

vesteel, it reminded me of Jan Dismas Zelenka - Melodrama de Sancto Wenceslao, which is also some kind of corronation music for a new king. Yours sounds like some kind of corronation music too.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Beethoven- Quintet Op.16 (Hoexter/Concertgebouw)


----------



## Jacck

beautiful piece.... it reminds me strongy of John Barry
Claudio Abbado "La Damoiselle Elue" Debussy


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

This is pretty lively!


----------



## Pugg

Edouard Lalo : Rhapsodie norvégienne. I. Andantino - Allegretto ; II. Presto. Orchestre national de l'ORTF, Jean Martinon, 1971.


----------



## Pugg

Alessandro Rolla Viola Concertos, Massimo Paris


----------



## Jacck

Johann Sebastian Bach. Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott, BWV 80


----------



## Pugg

Franz Joseph Haydn. Symphony No. 30 in C Major, 'Alleluja'


----------



## Jacck

Tuomas Kantelinen: The Snow Queen


----------



## Pugg

Gustav Mahler: Symphony No. 6 Abbado


----------



## Jacck

Sibelius : The Tempest - Segerstam
the animations fit the haunting atmosphere of this music pretty well


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

Beethoven-Choral Fantasy in c minor op. 80


----------



## Jacck

Kurt Atterberg - Symphony No.6 in C-major, Op.31 "Dollarsymfonin" (1928)


----------



## Pugg

JS.BACH - VIOLIN Concerto in A minor, BWV 1041 (GRUMIAUX)


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Pugg

Symphony N. 6 - Dmitri Shostakovich


----------



## Pugg

Michael Murray performs 'Symphonie Concertante for Organ and Orchestra' by Joseph Jongen, accompanied by The San Francisco Symphony under the direction of Edo de Waart, as well as two Franck pieces.


----------



## Jacck

Pugg, the Bernstein version of the Shostakovich 6 sounds almost like a different symphony from the version I am used to, namely Kondrashin




it might be the effect of priming, ie whatever version one hears first sets his listening standard. However, the Kondrashin recordings seem to capture the bleak surreal atmosphere of the stalinist Russia much better, imho.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Checking out contemporary music on the BIS label. Viola concerto no.2 by Sally Beamish now, with Tabea Zimmermann as soloist.


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> Pugg, the Bernstein version of the Shostakovich 6 sounds almost like a different symphony from the version I am used to, namely Kondrashin
> 
> 
> 
> 
> it might be the effect of priming, ie whatever version one hears first sets his listening standard. However, the Kondrashin recordings seem to capture the bleak surreal atmosphere of the stalinist Russia much better, imho.


'
Thanks, will give a try later, was searching for the New York version by the way , couldn't find it alas.


----------



## Pugg

Berlioz: Symphonie fantastique, Bernstein & NYP (1963)


----------



## Jacck

Saint Saëns - Requiem


----------



## Blancrocher

BETTY COMDON & ADOLPH GREEN 1956 - "I get carried away" (starts a few minutes into the clip)


----------



## Jacck

Béla Bartók - Cantata Profana, amazing


----------



## Jacck

Sergei Prokofiev : Ode to the End of the War, for wind orchestra Op. 105 (1945)


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 'Little Russia' - Bernstein / NYPO


----------



## Pugg

Valse-Caprise no.3, by Gabriel Faure.
Paul Crossley


----------



## Jacck

you can almost hear the flowers springing from the soil...
Alexander Glazunov - Spring, Op 34


----------



## Pugg

- Composer: Johann Nepomuk Hummel (14 November 1778 -- 17 October 1837)
- Orchestra: Academy of St. Martin in the Fields
- Conductor: Sir Neville Marriner
- Soloist: Håkan Hardenberger
- Year of recording: 1986

Trumpet Concerto in E or E flat major, WoO 1, S. 49, written in 1803.


----------



## Jacck

Nino Rota: Sonata per flauto e arpa (1937)


----------



## Pugg

Robert Fuchs - Serenade No. 5 (1894)

I. Adagio Con Espressione - 00:00
II. Allegro Grazioso - 5:13
III. Allegretto Amabile - 12:49
IV. Finale - Allegro Vivace - 16:04

Robert Fuchs was an Austrian composer and music teacher. As Professor of music theory at the Vienna Conservatory, Fuchs taught many notable composers, while he was himself a highly regarded composer in his lifetime.

"Unfailingly tuneful and enjoyable, Robert Fuchs's piano trios are an easily accessible way to get to know a composer whom Brahms greatly admired," noted the magazine Gramophone. "In his time Fuchs was very highly regarded, with one critic famously pointing to Fuchsisms in Mahler's Second Symphony."

The reason his compositions did not become better known was largely because he did little to promote them, living a quiet life in Vienna and refusing to arrange concerts, even when the opportunities arose. He certainly had his admirers, among them Brahms, who almost never praised the works of other composers. But with regard to Fuchs, Brahms wrote, "Fuchs is a splendid musician, everything is so fine and so skillful, so charmingly invented, that one is always pleased."Famous contemporary conductors, including Arthur Nikisch, Felix Weingartner and Hans Richter, championed his works when they had the opportunity but with few exceptions, it was his chamber music which was considered his finest work.


----------



## Jacck

Liszt - Christus Oratorio
I havent heard the whole thing yet, but what I've heard sounds good


----------



## Pugg

Mascagni: Messa di Gloria


----------



## Pugg

Louise Farrenc - Symphony No. 1 (1842)


----------



## Joe B




----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


>


this looks interesting ... what kind of music is this, Joe B?


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> this looks interesting ... what kind of music is this, Joe B?


Here's a more or less relaxed version of their Shamisen music:






This is their more wild side with their Shamisens:


----------



## Pugg

Kurt Weill, Symphony No.2 (1934)
Gewandhausorchester Leipzig, Edo de Waart (Conductor)


----------



## Jacck

Wilhelm Stenhammar - Symphony No.2 in G-minor, Op.34 (1915)


----------



## laurie

Joe B said:


> Here's a more or less relaxed version of their Shamisen music:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is their more wild side with their Shamisens:


Oh wow; this is crazy (good!) stuff! In the "relaxed" (ha!) song, I think of American Bluegrass banjo pickers going at it, but very different at the same time .... & the "wild" song, well they're really rocking it! I like this a lot.  Is this your favorite album of theirs?


----------



## Joe B

laurie said:


> Oh wow; this is crazy (good!) stuff! In the "relaxed" (ha!) song, I think of American Bluegrass banjo pickers going at it, but very different at the same time .... & the "wild" song, well they're really rocking it! I like this a lot.  Is this your favorite album of theirs?


I only have 3 discs of the Yoshida brothers. It is nearly impossible to get the really good ones in this country for a reasonable price (at least when I last looked). I have "Hishou", "Move", and "Ibuki". I would love to get my hands on "Best of Yoshida Brothers", but the price for a new disc is around $100. For that price, I'd rather buy more classical music or some Blue Note jazz.


----------



## Pugg

This one , almost finished, stunning playing and recorded.


----------



## Jacck

Stravinsky - Pétrouchka - Czech Ph / Ancerl


----------



## Pugg

Mstislav Rostropovich - Boccherini - Cello Concerto


----------



## Pugg

Ludwig v. Beethoven: Trio op. 38 / Andreas Ottensamer, Sol Gabetta, Dejan Lazić


----------



## Jacck

Entrance of the Gods into Valhalla (Solti, 1958)


----------



## Pugg

Mozart Clarinet Concerto in A major Kv 622


----------



## hpowders

A qurky but delightful set of Haydn's greatest symphony collection, the Paris Symphonies, as only Nikolaus Harnoncourt/Concentus Musicus Wien could produce.

When this set gets to be a bit "much", I always have the modern band mainstream performances of Bernstein and Järvi to fall back on.


----------



## Pugg

Carl Czerny, Symphony No 2 in D major, op 781.
For Mr. Czerny's Birthday.


----------



## Jacck

Pavel Haas: String Quartet No.2 (1925)


----------



## Pugg

Niels Wilhelm Gade - Sonata for piano in E minor, Op.28


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Zdeněk Fibich Piano Quartet in E minor Op.11


----------



## Pugg

Debussy - La Mer - Giulini


----------



## Jacck

J. D. Heinichen - Seibel 5 - Mass No. 9 in D major
sounds similar to Zelenka


----------



## Joe B

Something very different for today's commute:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Aram Khachaturian - Symphony No.2 in E-minor (1943)
Just finished this one.


----------



## Jacck

MENDELSSOHN Violin concerto


----------



## Pugg

Igor Stravinsky -- The Rite of Spring (two piano version)


----------



## vesteel




----------



## Guest

The Silk Road Ensemble (with YoYo Ma)
Arabian Waltz (by Rabih-Abou-Khalil)






They are on BBC4 this evening


----------



## Pugg

William Schuman - Symphony No. 3


----------



## Pugg

Gautier Capuçon | Dvořák: Cello Concerto


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Alan Hovhaness " The Spirit of the Trees"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*For Mr. Rossni's Birtday.*






*Gioacchino Rossini* (1792 - 1868): String Sonatas Nos.1 in G major, 2 in C major, 3 in C major & 6 in D major


----------



## Jacck

Wagner ~ The Ring - Forest Murmurs


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

*Remembering Mr. Chopin's Birthday.*






Frédéric Chopin - The Nocturnes | Maria João Pires, live recital


----------



## Jacck

George Gershwin - "An American in Paris"


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Prokofiev's cheeky, spiky and occasionally beautifully lyrical piano piece from op.12, as played by the brilliant Soviet pianist Anatoly Vedernikov who was Prokofiev's musical assistant towards the end of his life.


----------



## Pugg

Carl Nielsen - Symphony No. 6 "Sinfonia semplice", FS 116


----------



## Pugg

Maria Tipo: Sonata in G major, K. 125 (L. 487) (Scarlatti)


----------



## Pugg

G.Mahler Symphony#5 [ L.Bernstein New-York-PO ] (1963)


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Arvo Part - Berliner Messe


----------



## Pugg

La Sonate pour violon et piano opus 13 d'Albéric* Magnard *1Mvt


----------



## Pugg

Josef Myslivecek Six Symphonies


----------



## Jacck

Penderecki - Metamorphosen




I should have posted this into the "blown away" thread. It is so good.


----------



## Pugg

Romanian Rhapsody George Enescu


----------



## Joe B

Not classical music, so I'll post it here (another recent disc-first spin):


----------



## Pugg

Ravel - Tzigane

David Oistrakh, violin
Frida Bauer, piano


----------



## Joe B

In today's mail:


















edit: The last track is a bonus track. It's a recording of Dmitri singing at home at the age of 11. As he concludes the song the orchestra blends in perfectly to continue the song with him singing as an adult. Pretty amazing.


----------



## Pugg

Haydn Symphony No. 88 G major - Leonard Bernstein
Same work only with the New Yorkers.


----------



## Jacck

Alfred Schnittke - Declaration of Love


----------



## Joe B




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Bedrich Smetana－Overture from "The Bartered Bride"


----------



## Jacck

J. D. Zelenka Trio Sonata V F Major


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven Concerto No. 5 In E-Flat Major (Emperor) Rudolf SERKIN / Bernstein


----------



## Jacck

Igor Stravinsky - The Song of the Nightingale


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Barbebleu

Surely someone's listening to something other than classical music! Listening at the moment to Sam Rivers, Dave Holland and Barry Altschul album - Reunion.


----------



## Pugg

Georg Philipp Telemann. Oboe Concerto in D major


----------



## Jacck

Milhaud: Creation of the world


----------



## Pugg

Vaughan Williams, Symphony No. 4

Leonard Bernstein, New York Philharmonic


----------



## Jacck

Gabriel Fauré: String Quartet in E minor, Op. 121


----------



## Barbebleu

Leo Kottke - Instrumentals.


----------



## Pugg

Darius Milhaud - Symphony No.10, 11 and 12


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Malcolm Arnold: Symphony No 5 [Arnold-BBC NSO]


----------



## Jacck

Vivaldi - Concerto For Three Violins - Stern, Zukerman, Perlman - Mehta


----------



## Blancrocher

John Adams, Common Tones in Simple Time

Forgot how much I like this work. Need to get a recording.

p.s. Love this Youtube comment:

" try opening this video up in 10 tabs at separate intervals! its crazy!!!﻿ "


----------



## ldiat




----------



## KenOC

Bach's WTC, Andras Schiff. His newer ECM recording is one of the very best IMO.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Yesterday: "Paul Robeson: The Legendary Moscow Concert"

It was during my teens in the 1980s that I first heard Paul Robeson, and those two LPs and one 78 rpm remained the only Paul Robeson I had in my music collection for a long, long time until the rise of the internet, YouTube and on-line shopping. It was only then that I was able to sample virtually every Robeson recording that he ever made. 

In 1995, the Moscow Concert "live from Tchaikovsky Hall in 1949" was unearthed from a recording of a radio broadcast. It is "legendary" because Robeson closed the program with a Yiddish folksong "Song of the Warsaw Ghetto" in a time when anti-Semitism was on the rise in the USSR. Even so, Robeson, though never a member of a communist organization, remained a supporter of the Soviet state, a position that got him blacklisted here in the USA and led to a decline in Robeson's exposure on radio, TV and on records. Whether or not Robeson ever came to realize and regret the full scope of the oppression that existed under Bolshevism is an unknown; though his final years were wracked with depression. 

Politics aside, I've always loved Robeson's songs; his Russian songs, Yiddish songs (according to liner notes, Robeson spoke Russian and Yiddish quite well, and in the Moscow concert he addresses the audience in Russian), songs of Ireland and the British Isles, and of course, his African-American spirituals.

If you want a singer that demonstrates years of formal training and refined ability then forget Robeson as his voice is somewhat rough, especially in live recordings. On the other hand, it is a very distinct voice, a deep and powerful bass, super-masculine yet somehow also capable of great tenderness (as in his Russian version of "Cradle Song" or the Welsh Lullaby "All Through the Night"). 

The Moscow Concert with Alexander Yerokhin on piano accompaniment is a fine sampling of Robeson's oeuvre.


----------



## Boston Charlie

Jacck said:


> Vivaldi - Concerto For Three Violins - Stern, Zukerman, Perlman - Mehta


Had this on LP and many years later upgraded to CD. The concerto for 3 violins by Vivaldi is a real tour-de-force with Stern, Zukerman and Perlman playing with pyrotechnical abilities.


----------



## Blancrocher

Scatman


----------



## Pugg




----------



## Jacck

Elliot Goldenthal - Alien 3




the whole soundtrack is marvellous and creates an amazing atmosphere


----------



## Pugg

Johannes Verhulst - Symphony in E minor, Op. 46
Dutch composer


----------



## Pugg

Bruckner - Symphony n°9 -


----------



## ldiat




----------



## renegadesufi




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

goodnightsong


----------



## Pugg

Mussorgsky - A Night on Bald Mountain


----------



## Pugg

Louise Farrenc - Symphony No. 1 (1842):angel:


----------



## Pugg

Saint Saëns Violin Concerto No 3 in B minor Joshua Bell violin Verbier


----------



## Pugg

Claudio Arrau plays Liszt's Verdi Paraphrases - Rigoletto


----------



## Jacck

Henry Cowell: Quartet for flute, oboe cello and harp (1962)


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

My favorite Pere Ubu album


----------



## Pugg

L.v. Beethoven Symphony No.3 Op.55 in E flat major Eroica

New York Philharmonic Orchestra
Leonard Bernstein Conductor


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

One of Prokofiev's most boldly experimental piano opuses


----------



## Pugg

Mozart, Piano Concerto No 15, Bernstein, piano


----------



## Jacck

Carl Maria von Weber - Oberon (1826)


----------



## Pugg

Mozart, Horn Concerto No 1 and No 2, French Horn -- Barry Tuckwell


----------



## Pugg

Richard Hol - Symphony No. 1

Dutch Composers
Gepubliceerd op 15 dec. 2012
Richard Hol (1825-1904)

Symphony No. 1 in C minor (1863)

1. Larghetto - Allegro con fuoco - 00:00
2. Larghetto - 08:26
3. Presto - 13:36
4. Allegro molto - 17:27

Orchestra: Residentie Orkest
Conductor: Matthias Bamert


----------



## Jacck

Bach Passacaglia and Fugue in C minor (Arr. for Piano by E.D'Albert)


----------



## Pugg

Beethoven; piano concerto 5

Claudio Arrau, piano
Concertgebouw-Orchester Amsterdam / Bernard Haitink
Rec. 1964
LP, Philips, 1979


----------



## Pugg

Vincent D'Indy - Symphony No. 1 "Italienne" (1870)


----------



## Blancrocher

Eartha Kitt - Uska Dara


----------



## Pugg

Just finished this one....

Richard Wagner - Rienzi


----------



## Pugg

Paganini - Violin Concerto No. 3

Salvatore Accardo, soloist - London Philharmonic, Charles Dutoit conductor


----------



## Jacck

Schnittke was imho the best composer of the second half of the 20th century
Alfred Schnittke: Rikki Tikki Tavi (1976)


----------



## Pugg

Richard Strauss - Concerto for French Horn & Orchestra No 1 Op. 11 (Marie-Luise Neunecker)


----------



## Pugg

Georges Onslow - Quintette Op.51 No.21 in G minor


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

Jacck said:


> Schnittke was imho the best composer of the second half of the 20th century
> Alfred Schnittke: Rikki Tikki Tavi (1976)


I think he was an excellent and important composer who worked prolifically and successfully in various genres but I just don't hear the originality of a true great, of people like Ligeti and Berio. And not just in something like this soundtrack, which is obviously retro, but in his "serious" music too, my reaction is usually something like "Shostakovitch has been there already" or "this is Russian post-Romanticism with added wrong notes to sound modern"...


----------



## Blancrocher

Peter Ablinger - Ohne Titel, for 3 pianos


----------



## Pugg

William Walton: Symphony No. 1 in B-flat minor (Ashkenazy, Royal Philharmonic Orchestra)


----------



## Jacck

Karel Husa: Music for Prague 1968 (1968)


----------



## Pugg

Victor Herbert Cello Concerto No.1.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: Symphony No. 2 'Little Russia' - Bernstein / NYPO


----------



## Jacck

J.S. Bach: Mass in B minor "Agnus Dei" - Andreas Scholl


----------



## Art Rock

Lovely music to play in our gallery for the ongoing 4-day exhibition "Silk Road" by photographer Deke Erh.


----------



## Pugg

Arrived today, great as in beautiful voice.


----------



## Joe B

Arrived yesterday:


----------



## Pugg

Busoni - Sonatina № 6 'Fantasia da Camera super Carmen,' KiV 284


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Pogorelich plays Ravel: Gaspard de la nuit (Ondine - Le Gibet - Scarbo)


----------



## Robert Gamble

For my Christian friends... While I am an athiest, these songs were a part of my childhood and from a musical standpoint, I think they're actually very good. The singer/guitarist/writer is good, and he does some pretty clever stuff with the lyrics and music. The first is one of his more traditionally structured songs.. The second is one of his 'story songs' where I don't think there's a single repeat of a line, and the third is also a story song which is similar except at the end.

Adam Where Are You?





Too Small A Price





He's Alive


----------



## laurie

Art Rock said:


> Lovely music to play in our gallery for the ongoing 4-day exhibition "Silk Road" by photographer Deke Erh.


Wow, I am loving this ~ the duduk is so incredibly expressive, it sounds almost human!
Thanks for posting it, Art Rock.


----------



## Pugg

FRANZ PAUL LACHNER Misa F Op 130


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Richard Wagner Tannhäuser Ouvertüre Leonard Bernstein New York Philharmonic


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg




----------



## Pugg

Britten: Simple Symphony


----------



## Jacck

Dukas - La Péri


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Pugg

Just put this one on the turntable.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Haydn string quartet in g minor, Op.74, No.3 'Rider'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Joe B

Some incredible songs from The Greatest Generation:


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## ldiat

EddieRUKiddingVarese said:


>


OMG! stereo is good!


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

ldiat said:


> OMG! stereo is good!


Glad you like it


----------



## Pugg

Mozart - Symphony No. 33 in B flat, K. 319 [complete]


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## hpowders

Berg's Lulu.

On repeated listenings, this is hauntingly beautiful, passionate, sensual stuff!


----------



## Barelytenor

Lulu and Wozzeck are why I did not put Berg on the Toxic Ten.

On the other hand, I find Brahms dreadfully depressing. Listening to his music makes me want to get drunk and go out to some cheap bar and pick a fight. Except that then I would get hurt (and I can't fight or drink worth a damn).

Kind regards, :tiphat:

George


----------



## hpowders

Barelytenor said:


> Lulu and Wozzeck are why I did not put Berg on the Toxic Ten.
> 
> On the other hand, I find Brahms dreadfully depressing. Listening to his music makes me want to get drunk and go out to some cheap bar and pick a fight. Except that then I would get hurt (and I can't fight or drink worth a damn).
> 
> Kind regards, :tiphat:
> 
> George


Berg's Violin Concerto is quite wonderful too! Berg, definitely non-toxic, except to folks who refuse to put in the time to acclimate their brains to this different, but no less wonderful music, than their beloved Beethoven.


----------



## Pugg

Martha Argerich plays Schumann: Kreisleriana, Op. 16
One of the very best.


----------



## Pugg

Eugen d'Albert: String Quartet No. 1 in A minor, Op. 7


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Captainnumber36

Beethoven Symphony 1 - Bernstein. 

This first movement is so grand, I love it so much!


----------



## Pugg

Gustav Mahler: Das Lied von der Erde (The Song of the Earth) (Karajan)


----------



## Star

Vaughan Williams - Tallis Fantasy

LPO / Haitinck


----------



## Jacck

Hungarian Rhapsody No2


----------



## Pugg

Jacck said:


> Hungarian Rhapsody No2




Try this one also


----------



## DeepR

To me, pretty much the greatest non-classical music ever made.
It's just that some people's brains aren't wired correctly for it, that's all. This could be fixed by repeated listening. No negativity allowed!


----------



## Blancrocher

Thierry De Mey - Musique de tables

Music starts after about a minute and a half


----------



## KenOC

Britten's _Cello Symphony_, Steve Isserlis on Cello with the City of London Sinfonia conducted by Richard Hickox. A tremendous work and not Britten's usual stuff. Rostropovich/Britten is still the best performance, IMO.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Score reader

My favourite Goldsmith soundtrack and one of my favourites of all time. Worth it just for the ''Big Jump'' cue and of course ''The Mutant''.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Jacck

Score reader said:


> My favourite Goldsmith soundtrack and one of my favourites of all time. Worth it just for the ''Big Jump'' cue and of course ''The Mutant''.


finally someone, who likes this soundtrack as much as I do. It is in my TOP10 among all soundtracks and Jerry's best imho. Other great soundtracks from Goldsmith I like are The Medicine Man, Rambo, Planet of the Apes, The Mummy, Alien, Star Trek (all 4), Basic Instinct, Chinatown, Legend, The Omen, The Wind And The Lion, Freud, Congo, Lilies Of The Field, First Knight, 100 Rifles, Logan's Run.... as you can see I really like Jerry


----------



## Score reader

Jacck said:


> finally someone, who likes this soundtrack as much as I do. It is in my TOP10 among all soundtracks and Jerry's best imho. Other great soundtracks from Goldsmith I like are The Medicine Man, Rambo, Planet of the Apes, The Mummy, Alien, Star Trek (all 4), Basic Instinct, Chinatown, Legend, The Omen, The Wind And The Lion, Freud, Congo, Lilies Of The Field, First Knight, 100 Rifles, Logan's Run.... as you can see I really like Jerry


It's a pity what happened to the original _Alien_ score as well, a great romantic opening of mysterious fantasy that worked much better in the movie, emphasising the wonders of space through the POV of the protagonists before horror takes command. _Legend_ is another sad story of course.

But that's an argument for another thread...


----------



## Jacck

Score reader said:


> It's a pity what happened to the original _Alien_ score as well, a great romantic opening of mysterious fantasy that worked much better in the movie, emphasising the wonders of space through the POV of the protagonists before horror takes command. _Legend_ is another sad story of course.
> But that's an argument for another thread...


the Alien movie soundtracks are something of a fetish of mine. I love all the soundtracks, but most the Alien 3 by Eliott Goldenthal, second would be Goldsmith, third Horner. I even love the Prometheus soundtrack and play it sometimes even now, after I largely switched to classical. It is so mysterious and haunting





but the best soundtrack of all time is imho this


----------



## Pugg

Sibelius - Violin Concerto In D Minor, Opus 47


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Claude Debussy, 'La plus que lente'


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

*Sibelius*: The Tempest


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Robert Gamble

Continuing a discussion on the other Current Listening thread in this forum. Debussy's String Quartet for some reason made me think of Apocalyptica's music, specifically this cover of Metallica:


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Rimsky-Korsakov - Russian Easter Festival Overture, Op. 36


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

SACD sound is great on this CD.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Jacck

Patrick Doyle - THOR (2011) - Soundtrack Suite


----------



## geralmar

Bersa, Sunny Fields


----------



## Pugg

Corelli - Concerto n°8, op. 6, "fatto per la notte di natale"


----------



## ldiat




----------



## DeepR

Thousand Hands from the soundtrack to Samsara


----------



## ramiot

The last few days I have listen in comparative mode to different recordings of ''Les Six Suites pour violoncelle'' de Bach.

2 versions of Wispelwey, 4 versions of Pierre Fournier, Pablo Casals, Maurice Gendron, Rostropovich, Janos Starker, Joakim Eisjlanders, and lastly Truls Mork. I must admit that the Pierre Fournier's TDK (1972) recordings are very good.


----------



## Pugg

Bruckner: Mass N° 3 [Barenboim] Harper, Reynolds, Tear, Rintzler


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## Pugg

Aram Khachaturian - Symphony no. 2 (1943)
unofficial titled: "The Bell"


----------



## Pugg

Stephen Hough plays Mompou


----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Pugg

Benjamin Britten conducts Elgar's Introduction and Allegro for strings


----------



## Pugg

Mahler Symphony No. 5 Abbado/Berlin Philharmonic


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ZJovicic




----------



## Pugg

Ravel Trois poèmes - Danco/Ansermet


----------



## Weird Heather

Since anything goes... Here we have Spike Jones and his City Slickers having some fun with Carmen.


----------



## Pugg

Bit of Dutch pride. :angel:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

G. Faure - Piano Quintet No. 1 in D minor, Op. 89

for piano, two violins, viola and violoncello in D minor, Op. 89


----------



## Pugg

Henrik Crusell - Clarinet Concerto No.1 in E flat-major, Op.1 (c. 1811)


----------



## Pugg

Jan van Gilse - Eine Lebensmesse

This is a short fragment from "Eine Lebensmesse" by the Dutch composer Jan van Gilse (1881-1944) The text is by the German poet Richard Dehmel, who also wrote the poem "Verklärte Nacht", famous because of the composition by Schönberg.
The performance is by:
Choir and chamber choir of the Free University Amsterdam
Choir of the University of Amsterdam
Hoofdstadkoor
Residentie Orchestra Den Haag
Conductor Huub Kerstens
The performance was in June 1981 in the Concertgebouw Amsterdam.


----------



## Pugg

BERNARD HAITINK - Beethoven Symphony # 4


----------



## Pugg

Nathan Milstein Prokofiev violinconcerto 1


----------



## derin684

Schubert-Winterreise D. 911

Dietrich Fischer-Dieskau
Gerald Moore


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Religious folk tunes with Arve Moen Bergset when he was 24...Man, he's just 2 years younger than me, and I always thought of him as a child prodigy


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Krug: Piano Quartet, Op. 16/ Krug: String Sextet, Op. 68


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Pugg

Szymanowski - Piano sonata n. 1 op. 8


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

I'm sure someone could update this with a Twitter version


----------



## Pugg

Tchaikovsky: Fantasy-Overture 'Romeo and Juliet' (Proms 2013)

Canadian Yannick Nézet-Séguin, Music Director of the Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra conducts Tchaikovsky's Fantasy-Overture 'Romeo and Juliet'.

Yannick Nézet-Séguin conductor
Rotterdam Philharmonic Orchestra
London, PROMS 2013
Royal Albert Hall ...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Jacck

Guiot de Dijon (13th c.) : Chanterai por mon coraige




13th century and the beginning sounds like Schittke. Nihil novi sub sole


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Blancrocher

None Like Joshua - HOW FAST CAN I RAP? Crazy 210 BPM Attempt


----------



## ldiat

THIS ONE IS STRANGE AND DIFFERENT SKIP TO 3:10 OR SO


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

let's dance!!


----------



## DeepR

Arc of Passion (part 1) by Steve Roach; world's finest creator of music that goes nowhere. It's a compliment. 
A stunning piece of work. Absolutely hypnotizing. 20 minutes and onwards: glorious

https://projektrecords.bandcamp.com/track/arc-of-passion


----------



## Barbebleu

Gerry Rafferty - Wise As A Serpent. 
Bob Dylan - 90 Miles an Hour Down A Dead End Street
The Beatles - Ask Me Why
London Grammar - Wicked Game
The Byrds - Mr. Tambourine Man
Daft Punk - Get Lucky

All just fabulous. The joys of iPod shuffle but only if you have great stuff on your iPod!!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

Slavonic Dances For Orchestra, B. 38 (Op. 46): No. 1 In C Major (Furiant) - Antonín Dvořák


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat

ldiat said:


>


----------



## Blancrocher

Andrew Huang - I made an onion sound EPIC


----------



## ldiat




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Robert Gamble

Something fun for the afternoon...


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Score reader

*William Howard Plays Sixteen Contemporary Love Songs for Piano*









Judith Weir, Nico Muhly and others.


----------



## ldiat

watch and listen to the 2nd part cute


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:


----------



## Blancrocher

Greek Folk Music from Epirus; Lament for Epirus

Also listening to lots of related clips.

Inspired by a recent article in the NYRB: Andrew Katzenstein's "Danse Macabre," about the eccentric music collector and producer Christopher C. King.

http://www.nybooks.com/articles/2018/06/28/christopher-king-epirus-danse-macabre/

Captivating music.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B




----------



## Robert Gamble

One of the truly classic Iron Maiden songs which probably isn't very well know. Lyrics are dark as hell, but the musicianship is wonderful. This is probably the song where I understood creating 'tension' with the music, especially in the first 3 minutes or so before the dam finally releases.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Missa super Susanna un jour by Orlande de Lassus.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## Joe B

A very good disc.


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

The best song from their first album post Ian Curtis's suicide


----------



## DeepR




----------



## ldiat




----------



## Rogerx

SoundCloud, checking out the members from this site.


:lol:


----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## Fredx2098




----------



## Tallisman




----------



## JeffD

Scarlatti - I just got the complete Keyboard Sonatas (Naxos) in I don't know how many volumes. Filling up the house.


----------



## JeffD

Its horrible. I have crossed over. I am now stacking CDs on the floor. 

I admit my lack of control and seek a higher wisdom.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## janxharris




----------



## Jacck

my favorite version of Goldberg variations




I always see Hannibal Lecter sitting in his cage and listening to this :lol:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Tallisman

Jacck said:


> my favorite version of Goldberg variations
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I always see Hannibal Lecter sitting in his cage and listening to this :lol:


Wow! Love it! Especially that first variation after the aria. Thanks, wouldn't have found that otherwise probably :cheers:


----------



## ldiat




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## DeepR




----------



## DeepR




----------



## Fredx2098

https://cutlassband.bandcamp.com/track/you-never-know

A song about chronic pain.


----------



## Fredx2098

https://thepurplevoid.bandcamp.com/...onal-experiment-with-electronics-feedback-etc

Harsh noise. FBM: First Experiment: Improvisational Experiment With Electronics, Feedback, Etc.

Listen at your own risk.


----------



## Iota

One of the best endings to a song I know.


----------



## Blancrocher

Olivier and Tutin - Over the Hills and Far Away


----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat




----------



## goatygoatygoatgoat

DeepR said:


>





DeepR said:


>


Both of these were nice - until around the 4 minute point - when _both_ of them suddenly added a "beat", causing me not to like them anymore. What are the odds?


----------



## Fredx2098

Here's a classic album for people who like progressive electronic/ambient.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## DeepR

Fredx2098 said:


> Here's a classic album for people who like progressive electronic/ambient.


Yes! I've posted it several times around here.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## mathisdermaler




----------



## derin684

Mozart K.491/Gould,Süsskind,CBC Symphony

Wonderful recording!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## tortkis

The Tired Sounds of Stars of the Lid














like the sounds of waves crashing and retreating.


----------



## Blancrocher

Domenico Modugno - Nel blu dipinto di blu (Volare)


----------



## Gordontrek

Probably the most stinkin' epic cue I've ever heard in a film sountrack.


----------



## Fredx2098

A man and a guitar, so touching... From about 3 minutes on is when I start crying.


----------



## tortkis

Brian Eno: Music For Airports (Live) - Bang on a Can








2/1: 




Michael Gordon, David Lang, Julian Wolfe, Evan Zoporyn (who arranged 1/1, 1/2, 2/1 & 2/2, respectively) and Band on a Can give totally new and fresh life to this classic.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Robert Gamble

For your earworm of the day..

This is actually a fascinating song to me. I've always loved it but today I realized for the beginning and end of the song the singer almost entirely is responsible for the melody while the rest of the musicians provide a steady beat and some atmospheric guitar background. Yeah, that describes a lot of metal songs actually, but this one is more pronounced than most...


----------



## Joe B

Tales of Astral Travelers features wind and percussion music native to Pre-Columbian Mexican Cultures. Lush arrangements that include strings, guitars, synthesizers and accordions evoke folkloric themes and evocative aural landscapes.

Tracklist:

01. Distant Voices 
02. Sleeping Woman 
03. Lunar Dance 
04. Insectos 
05. Temple Of The Inscriptions 
06. Aurora's Dream 
07. Alba 
08. Amphibians 
09. The Sacred Mountain


----------



## Fredx2098

This blows my mind. Robert Ashley - Private Parts


----------



## geralmar

Gordontrek said:


> Probably the most stinkin' epic cue I've ever heard in a film sountrack.


No argument from me; but try "Death Hunt" from On Dangerous Ground (Bernard Herrmann):


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Barbebleu

First Aid Kit - Live from Rebel Hearts Club. Brilliant stuff from the sisters.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## endelbendel

Lovely.................


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A Norwegian folksong with Bukkene Bruse, Arve Moen Bergset singing (he is also 1.violinist for the Oslo Phil. )


----------



## ldiat

now this is different!


----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## ldiat




----------



## BiscuityBoyle




----------



## DeepR

Max Corbacho - Wonderheart

https://maxcorbacho.bandcamp.com/track/wonderheart


----------



## DeepR

Another gorgeous ambient space music album from Max Corbacho.

https://maxcorbacho.bandcamp.com/album/arte-magnetica


----------



## MarkW

In olden days a glimpse of stocking
Was looked on as something shocking,
Now, heaven knows . . .


----------



## haydnguy

MarkW said:


> In olden days a glimpse of stocking
> Was looked on as something shocking,
> Now, heaven knows . . .


There used to be a book called, "A Glimpse of Stocking." 
"It WAS really quite shocking."


----------



## ldiat




----------



## hpowders

Bach, WTC Book Two, Kenneth Weiss, harpsichord.

Performances that are wonderfully alive!


----------



## geralmar

ldiat said:


>


Delightful. If you are open to a battering ram approach, try the version by the University of Texas Wind Ensemble on the "Bells for Stokowski" CD.


----------



## Itullian

Kodaly sonata for solo cello. (Composer approved)
Duo for violin and cello


----------



## Steve Mc

Simply lovely.


----------



## geralmar

Hovhaness, Mount St. Helens Symphony (#50), 3rd movement. Because sometimes we need to rouse the neighbors:


----------



## tortkis

Eros in Renaissance Music - Musica Fresca Prague








Pleasant songs and instrumental music by Dowland, Lassus, Janequin, Cabezón, ... high quality performance.


----------



## ldiat




----------



## andrzejmakal

Time well spent. 
Cheers


----------



## DeepR

Klaus Schulze - Mirage (1977)

Rarely if ever did synthesizers sound better than on Crystal Lake (the second half).


----------



## Jacck

Krzysztof Penderecki - Agnus Dei for 8 cellos


----------



## BiscuityBoyle

One of those times when a lyric really elevates the song.






I've been taking my time for a long time
Putting my feet up a lot
Speaking English as a foreign language
any words that I haven't forgot
I've been thinking how I can't be bothered
to wash the dishes or remake the bed
What's the point when I could doss instead?

I've been hanging out with various riff-raff
somewhere on the Goldhawk Road
I don't think it's gonna be much longer
'til I'm mugging up on the penal code
Love is a bourgeois construct
so I've given up on the bourgeoisie
Like all their aspirations, it's a fantasy

When you walked out you did me a favour
you made me see reality
that love is a bourgeois construct
It's a blatant fallacy
You won't see me with a bunch of roses
promising fidelity
Love doesn't mean a thing to me

Talking tough and feeling bitter
but better now it's clear to me
that love is a bourgeois construct
so I've given up the bourgeoisie

While the bankers all get their bonuses
I'll just get along with what I've got
Watching the weeds in the garden
Putting my feet up a lot
I'll explore the outer limits of boredom
moaning periodically
Just a full-time, lonely layabout
that's me

When you walked out you did me a favour
It's absolutely clear to me
that love is a bourgeois construct
just like they said at university
I'll be taking my time for a long time
with all the schadenfreude it's cost
calculating what you've lost

Now I'm digging through my student paperbacks
Flicking through Karl Marx again
Searching for the soul of England
Drinking tea like Tony Benn
Love is just a bourgeois construct
so I'm giving up the bourgeoisie 
until you come back to me


----------



## geralmar

Fooled me when I found it in the record shop's "classical" bin in 1973. I wondered why the shop carried a defaced album and why the Beethoven symphony included a soloist.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Sometimes I like some pop/modern R&B music.


----------



## geralmar

1953 monophonic recording by "Members of the NBC Symphony Orchestra". Reviews I've read rank this above the later RCA stereo recordings (three LPs). That may be; but any extra excitement is compromised by opaque, compressed, tinny sound. (Studio 8H?)


----------



## Sun Junqing




----------



## jjram1

Any advice? When I don't feel like choosing the music I listen to, I like to stream music over the internet. Finding a station I really like has been a problem, though. Most stations here in the US play more 'fluff' music than I like -- movie score music, for example. The station I've been listening to recently is Swiss Radio Classics, which is quite satisfactory -- it plays a lot of very good music without any announcing except for the piece and performer(s). I also occasionally listen to the Australian station ABC2, which plays music without any announcing at all. Can anyone suggest others I should try?


----------



## KenOC

KUSC.org can be streamed in your browser, or there's a phone app. Their "serious" programming is mostly after 7:00 PM Pacific time, and there's a "Modern Times" program at 10:00 PM on Saturday nights. Almost all works and artists are announced.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some Elton John


----------



## DeepR

The last 3 tracks of Steve Roach - Mystic Chords & Sacred Spaces - Disc 3
A pinnacle moment in ambient music.


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

5 hours of diesel engine and winter tires and some Norwegian folkmusic from a playlist...Playlists make you dumb! Don't know what I heard...I enjoyed it more without music. Me and my thoughts and magnificent scenery.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The sound of a deer eating apples in the dead of night. Frightening


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...I forgot the rain...


----------



## ldiat

or kitty cats taking turns eating food in the bedroom from there evening out of a metal bowl....at 3 am


----------



## ldiat

OR THIS!


----------



## Joe B




----------



## Blancrocher

Sampling a recent release, Symphonic Psalms and Prayers (Tenebrae; cond. Nigel Short).

https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=PL9gkyQ_3ajpv7bBRYVVeOKWxkeRD6w3QA

Allsopp breathes new life into the Chichester Psalms for me. I didn't know the Zemlinsky work. Probable purchase.


----------



## geralmar

share images

1988. Disappointing, "New Agey" synthesizer noodling. I didn't get the sense of the vastness of the cosmos at all. Sixteen tracks totalling under an hour does not make for continuity in mood either. In fairness, it purports to be planetarium background music so as musical wallpaper it may be acceptable.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Andolink

2002 - Chris Burn's Ensemble
Musica Genera MG006

Chris Burn: piano 
John Butcher: tenor or soprano saxophone 
Matchew Hutchinson: synth 
Rhodri Davies: harph 
Nikos Veliotis: cello 
Xavier Charles: clarinet


----------



## Andolink

*AMM*: _The Inexhaustible Document_

Eddie Prévost / percussion
Keith Rowe / guitar, electronics
John Tilbury / piano
Rohan de Saram / cello

Recorded at the Union Chapel, Islington, London by Ray Beckett on 10th January 1987. Front cover artwork: 'Rousillon - The Other One' by Malcolm LeGrice.


----------



## geralmar

Don't consider this posting a recommendation of the 1969 Capitol L.P. issued as the soundtrack to the movie for which John Wayne won that year's Best Actor Oscar. Instead of featuring Elmer Bernstein's rich orchestral score, it contains ghastly "pop" arrangements -- incredibly conducted by Mr. Bernstein himself. The L.P. was notorious among soundtrack collectors for years.


----------



## Rogerx

Borodin Piano Quintet in C minor


----------



## DeepR

Tangerine Dream - Ricochet Part 2 (1975)


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Chausson - Piano Trio In G Minor, Opus 3


----------



## Rogerx

deleted post ......


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Bach: Perlman / Zukerman - Concerto for Two Violins BWV 1043


----------



## Joe B

Carlos Nakai (Native American Flute) and Peter Kater (Piano) --"Natives":


----------



## Blancrocher

Wintergatan - Marble Machine (music instrument using 2000 marbles)


----------



## DeepR

Blancrocher said:


> Wintergatan - Marble Machine (music instrument using 2000 marbles)


Thanks for that. The level of creativity is astounding.

Here are some extra videos where he explains how it works:









There are also 61 videos documenting how it was made.


----------



## DeepR




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

ZZ Top-La Futura. Dreaming that I could have Billy Gibbons tone


----------



## DeepR




----------



## regenmusic

Chausson: Piano works played by Sirodeau


----------



## Joe B

Earlier today in the car:










and


----------



## Rogerx

Josef Mysliveček Sinfonia No.3


----------



## Joe B




----------



## geralmar

1963; 2-L.P. set, monophonic. Recordings of Churchill's wartime speeches linked by narration written by Bud Greenspan and read by David Perry. Although out of print for more than five decades, copies are cheap and readily available online from various sellers. Horribly outdated purple prose narration that gives the impression that Churchill won WWII by himself. Also, as has been learned in recent years, the voice heard in many instances is very likely not Churchill but a BBC mimic-- a major shortcoming though certainly not the fault of producer Greenspan. What (for me) distinguishes the set, however, and why I have valued it since I heard it on the radio long ago, is the producer's decision to include a stately fanfare that periodically plays quietly behind the narration and speeches. At times the fanfare volume is so soft that it barely registers but still it provides a serious and somber mood to the project much like a sophisticated movie score. In short, I listen to the L.P.s as transformative music; less so as documentary.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute, Dawn Upshaw singing songs of Bernstein, Blitzstein, Sondheim, and Weill:


















This is a superb disc. All aspects of this disc are first rate; Upshaw's renditions of these songs perfect.


----------



## Joe B

Had to take my wife to an appointment at noon today, just over an hour away. Gave us time to listen to these in the car:


----------



## Marinera

Late afternoon listening


----------



## Rogerx

Krommer Partitas for Winds


----------



## Dorsetmike

Solveig's song Yoshikazu Mera


----------



## Bkeske

Currently listening to some jaz this afternoon. Mingus Ah Um

View attachment 113797


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










and finishing at home:


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Jörg Widmann-Arche, an oratorio. 1 hour and 41 minutes that I heard in 5 goes. Think I'd like to have been at that concert in Hamburg. Maybe he can be categorized as polystylist. He sometimes makes traditional-sounding music that is humorous and ironic. I like him even more after this! He seems like a creative and playful composer.


----------



## Haydn70

Haydn: Symphony #39


----------



## Xisten267

Rameau's Les Boréades. It's his last opera, and one of my most pleasant surprises until now while playing Bulldog's games. I must for any Baroque lover I think.


----------



## Joe B

Today's commute:










and (finishing at home now)


----------



## Barbebleu

Wesendonck Lieder - Eileen Farrell and Leonard Bernstein. Glorious.

Jim White - Waffles, Triangles and Jesus. Alt. country at its best.


----------



## geralmar

1970. I guess you had to have been there.


----------



## Joe B

John Williams leading The Skywalker Symphony in some of his music from the first three Star Wars movies:










This was the inaugural recording at Skywalker Sound.

George Lucas:
"To record this new digital album of the Star Wars music, I wanted an orchestra that could compete with the London Symphony Orchestra or the Hollywood studio orchestras in Los Angeles. We worked very hard to assemble a group of the best qualified musicians that the Bay Area has to offer, and we all held our breath when John came to audition them. To my delight, the Skywalker Symphony Orchestra passed the audition with flying colors."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's what spotify gave me on "release radar". Since I listen to lots of different music this list has Iggy Pop, Darkthrone, Youssou N'Dour, Schumann, Piazzolla and other lovely stuff 
...HEY! Guy Braunstein, didn't hear him in a while


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## flamencosketches

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Iggy Pop, Darkthrone


My kinda guy :cheers:


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Igor Levit - Goldberg Variations (Aria) - Bach (Gramophone Classical Music Awards 2016)


----------



## Blancrocher

Kuniko Kato performs 'Peaux' by Xenakis


----------



## Rogerx

Guillaume Lekeu - Sonata for Cello and Piano in F (1888)


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese




----------



## eugeneonagain

That Albrechtsberger is actually really entertaining! I definitely going to put this on in the background when I next have visitors.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

eugeneonagain said:


> That Albrechtsberger is actually really entertaining! I definitely going to put this on in the background when I next have visitors.


All sounds ok until the "harp" comes in, its like Bach meet hillbilly


----------



## eugeneonagain

That's why I like it. Albrechtsberger was clearly a man not afraid to mix the rough with the smooth.


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese

eugeneonagain said:


> That's why I like it. Albrechtsberger was clearly a man not afraid to mix the rough with the smooth.


with the Harp being smooth


----------



## tortkis

Beethoven: Streichquartett Op. 18 No. 1-3 (1798 / 1799) arranged for Dobro - Noël Akchoté








https://noelakchote.bandcamp.com/album/beethoven-streichquartett-op-18-no-1-3-1798-1799-for-dobro


----------



## Blancrocher

Grey seals compilation


----------



## geralmar

1982

I prefer the "Take a Chance on Me" cover to the ABBA original. Not saying much, I know.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I'm currently on vacation away from the city. Just had to hear some city noise :devil:


----------



## Joe B

Ute Lemper performing the love poems of Pablo Neruda:


----------



## geralmar

1953; L.P.

Strange recording. Best described as a radio music play: narrator, actors, singers, linking chorus in seven vignettes. It sounds like a last gasp of radio programs common in the 1940s. Definitely outdated and a little cringeworthy now. Composer Gordon Jenkins was the arranger/conductor backing many "pop" singers in the 1950s.

Library used book sale. (Free.)


----------



## flamencosketches

I listened to just the intro from The Music Makers off this disc:










What an intro. But I just finished Poulenc's Stabat Mater and I am not really in the mood for more choral music at this point. So I am changing it up with this:










*Camille Saint-Saëns*: Symphony No.3 in C minor, op.78, "Avec orgue". Paul Paray, Detroit Symphony Orchestra, w/ Marcel Dupré on the organ.


----------



## DeepR

Very pretty especially after 4:40.


----------



## Rogerx

Just 4 months in the new year, I predict song rectal winner 2020


----------



## Guest002

Rogerx said:


> I predict song *rectal* winner 2020


I'm not sure I want to be around for that awards ceremony.
Ouch!


----------



## Joe B

The Gershwin Brother's talent is nicely on display with great performances by a variety of artists.
The orchestra and singers are all over these songs.


----------



## Rogerx

AbsolutelyBaching said:


> I'm not sure I want to be around for that awards ceremony.
> Ouch!


Typo, however, if you are male and become older, one day it will happening to you .


----------



## ldiat




----------



## Joe B

Joe B said:


> The Gershwin Brother's talent is nicely on display with great performances by a variety of artists.
> The orchestra and singers are all over these songs.


Giving this another listen today. These brothers could certainly write a tune.


----------



## Rogerx

Must have


----------



## Joe B

Dawn Upshaw shines with this repertoire.


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Joe B

Ute Lemper's "9 Secrets":


----------



## Andante Largo

This thread is unnecessary in my opinion. It only introduces disorder into the forum. But since it already exists, the Non-Classical Music section would be a better place.


----------



## SanAntone

Andante Largo said:


> This thread is unnecessary in my opinion. It only introduces disorder into the forum. But since it already exists, the Non-Classical Music section would be a better place.


Not the point. I think the thread is a great idea.


----------



## Johnnie Burgess

I knew this thread exists.


----------



## SanAntone

A couple of the things I'm listening to tonight:

James McMurtry's latest - Horses and Hounds










Mahler 9th by Michael Tilson-Thomas and San Francisco Phil


----------



## pianozach

BST
Ride Captain Ride

Nice keyboard solo in the middle.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Why not put it in the community forum? A laidback place for some chaos


----------



## SanAntone

*Debussy* - _Le Martyre de saint Sébastien_
Michael Tilson-Thomas, London SO, McNair, Murray, Stoltzman


----------



## SanAntone

I remember working for several days figuring out the guitar intro and song with my band - great training for my later music school course in ear-training.


----------



## SanAntone

*Brahms*: 4 Ballades op 10, 2 Rhapsodies op 79
Alexei Lubimov


----------



## Brahmsian Colors

Schubert Octet, performed by the Vienna Octet. Original Decca lp recording:


----------



## fbjim

I suppose this isn't a bad place for "I'm not sure if this is still classical music" works.










His best early LP, I think. Silver Apples... had a somewhat interesting but unstructured first half that sometimes comes off as a test piece prior to the remarkable second half- this one is where he really got comfortable working in the idiom.


----------



## SanAntone

Golijov - Ainadamar










A favorite work of mine - I remember when I first heard a story about it on NPR and was very excited. I had not heard of Golijov at the time and then went on to discover more of his music, with much enjoyment.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

The Raging River by Cult of Luna, Swedish prog metal. It's almost ambient but with violent vocals  Don't have a special mood to match any specific music now. Maybe I'll make some stupid soft synth riffs myself...
...I decided to make a "remix" of Haydn, meaning today that I took 3 menuets and recorded them on top of each other, then sauced it all in with a plugin called blackhole. Nobody will know...You can hear it if you ask!


----------



## SanAntone

*Osvaldo Golijov* - _The Dreams and Prayers of Isaac the Blind_
David Krakauer, Kronos Quartet


----------



## Manxfeeder

fbjim said:


> His best early LP, I think. Silver Apples... had a somewhat interesting but unstructured first half that sometimes comes off as a test piece prior to the remarkable second half- this one is where he really got comfortable working in the idiom.


That's good to know. I was listening to Silver Apples last night and gave up halfway through the first movement. I guess I should have hung in there.

(What got me into Subotnik was, I was listening to an old rock group from the '60s, Silver Apples, one of the first electronic rock bands. That was interesting.)


----------



## SanAntone

_Art of Klezmer Clarinet_
Margot Leverett










Listening to David Krakauer's recording of the Golijov work, I pulled out a CD by one of my favorite Klezmer musicians: *Margot Leverett.*


----------



## SanAntone

_Little Honey_
*Lucinda Williams *












> Perhaps it's fitting that her new album, Little Honey, begins with "Real Love", an unironic, unsentimental statement of newfound happiness that sounds like 1992's Sweet Old World-- or at least Essence. It's not a Mary J. Blige cover: Instead of searching for a real love, she's found one, and it involves a guitar and an audience. Williams reasserts her talent for taking a vague sentiment and unraveling it into something real and immediate. Her vocals sound perfectly slurred, the guitars nicely abrasive, the lyrics suitably modest but incisive. It's enough to raise expectations that Little Honey will be a significant uptick in her output. (Pitchfork)


----------



## fbjim

Manxfeeder said:


> That's good to know. I was listening to Silver Apples last night and gave up halfway through the first movement. I guess I should have hung in there.
> 
> (What got me into Subotnik was, I was listening to an old rock group from the '60s, Silver Apples, one of the first electronic rock bands. That was interesting.)


Oh definitely listen to the second side at least. The beat coming in is like the electronic music version of hearing the intro to "Tutti Frutti". It'd take some time but something big was happening.

There was an interesting interview I saw where Morton Subotnick called the first side tentative, saying that he was trying to compose electronic music to be a new idiom of music entirely, but that he hadn't succeeded with the first half, as it was similar to some of the avant-garde orchestral and piano works being recorded at the time apart from the electronic sound.

E) here's the interview, the point I remembered was at 48:00. Despite the length, it's a fascinating interview though - Subotnick is a great talker.






(the funniest bit is when someone asks if he's interested in any music released recently and he names... Messiaen.)


----------



## SanAntone

BMC Center Stage: *BERNSTEIN* _Mass_






Among my favorite works, I am always interested in performances I've not heard.


----------



## SanAntone

Debussy and Ravel: String Quartets
Artists: Eroica Quartet , David Watkin , Peter Hanson


----------



## tortkis

Jamie Crofts: 5 Interzones (for piano)








https://soundkiosk.bandcamp.com/album/5-interzones-for-piano
5 introspective short piano pieces and a 27 minutes time-extended version of no. 4.


----------



## tortkis

Giacinto Scelsi: Suite No.9 / Quattro illustrazioni / Un Adieu - Shira Legmann (elsewhere 013)








recorded live except Un Adieu


----------



## Lisztian

Schumann Introduction and Allegro Op. 134









Dolphy Out to Lunch


----------



## MatthewWeflen

Star Wars Episode 2 OST. The prequels are lackluster movies to be sure, but man, their scores are terrific, and the sound quality on these recordings is audiophile grade.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mozart on the way to work, Mayhem on the way home and now Corelli before eating fiskegrateng.


----------



## pianozach

MatthewWeflen said:


> Star Wars Episode 2 OST. The prequels are lackluster movies to be sure, but man, their scores are terrific, and the sound quality on these recordings is audiophile grade.
> 
> View attachment 158578


John Williams really knows how to score a film. His legacy will remain intact for many, many decades I'll wager.

The prequels have some . . . "issues". There's the cardboard portrayal of young Anakin by both young actors. And possible racial stereotype Jar Jar Binks was a marketing misstep.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Manxfeeder

Lisztian said:


> Dolphy Out to Lunch


Thumbs up on that one! :tiphat:


----------



## Manxfeeder

SixFootScowl said:


>


Hoo boy. I consider myself a bona fide believer, but that's so tacky, it gives me a six-foot scowl.


----------



## SixFootScowl

Manxfeeder said:


> Hoo boy. I consider myself a bona fide believer, but that's so tacky, it gives me a six-foot scowl.


Yeah, I suppose the lyrics could have been done better.


----------



## DeepR

MatthewWeflen said:


> Star Wars Episode 2 OST. The prequels are lackluster movies to be sure, but man, their scores are terrific, and the sound quality on these recordings is audiophile grade.
> 
> View attachment 158578


The prequel trilogy was problematic for sure, but in the end I found it actually more enjoyable than the sequel trilogy. Storywise Ep III was especially decent and connected quite nicely to Ep IV.
But most of all, I think the prequel trilogy was more _fun_ (except for Jar Jar) in terms action and the world it created (it really felt like the main characters and events taking place were only a small part of a larger galaxy full of life and activity). 
The sequel trilogy felt completely unnecessary, took itself way too seriously, was pompous, overdone and repeated many elements of the original trilogy.


----------



## MatthewWeflen

DeepR said:


> The prequel trilogy was problematic for sure, but in the end I found it actually more enjoyable than the sequel trilogy. Storywise Ep III was especially decent and connected quite nicely to Ep IV.
> But most of all, I think the prequel trilogy was more _fun_ (except for Jar Jar) in terms action and the world it created (it really felt like the main characters and events taking place were only a small part of a larger galaxy full of life and activity).
> The sequel trilogy felt completely unnecessary, took itself way too seriously, was pompous, overdone and repeated many elements of the original trilogy.


I'm of two minds. On the one hand, the prequels suffer from horrendous dialogue, wooden acting, poor storytelling choices, and CGI effects that take the viewer emotionally out of the action. But, as you say, they do contain an element of fun, and there is a certain zany creativity, and, ham-fisted as it is, there is an interesting political metaphor at work. They're kind of "so bad they're good." They're good for a laugh, anyway.

The sequels have far better acting and effects, but the stories are weird retreads that ultimately went nowhere due to terrible planning. They end up being a thematic nullity. So I kind of view them equally. They're good at different things. (I think Rogue One is the best of the Disney movies).

I haven't listened past Episode 2 yet, but I do think that the prequels will end up having superior music to the sequels (which are certainly no slouch). Probably none can match Empire for musical themes, though. But ah, the recording quality! I wish I had some of the great works in sound and performances this good.


----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## MatthewWeflen

I just got back to my RCA Living Stereo project and reviewed Chopin Ballades by Arthur Rubinstein and Tchaikovsky 6 by Monteux/Boston Symphony.

But now I am back on the Star Wars OSTs. Episode 3 was terrific yet again, with some really great choral parts.I am listening to Episode 4 and it's interesting. It's definitely an analog recording, as there is a bit of tape hiss. But good gravy, the level of detail is still out of this world. Pizzicato strings, ragged vibrations on double basses, the _col legno battuto_.... it's really rapturous.









I can understand not viewing these scores as cohesive works and therefore somehow "less than" the greats. But from an aesthetic and technical standpoint, if you're _into _recorded sound, they're well worth a deep listen.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some joik, a few Corelli sonatas and metal from Brazil is what I heard today


----------



## allaroundmusicenthusiast

first time using this thread, let's see

In 1975 Gilberto Gil and Jorge Ben created this wild and absolutely beautiful and exhilarating masterpiece. This is a very reductive statement, but it's something like if The Incredible String Band was from Brazil


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Lisztian

.......


----------



## SanAntone

Lisztian said:


> View attachment 158612
> 
> 
> View attachment 158613


Liszt's transcriptions are masterful and deserve to be numbered among his best work, IMO. After holding that Leslie Howard giant Liszt box in my Hyperion wishlist for, literally, years - I finally pulled the trigger a couple of years ago.


----------



## Lisztian

SanAntone said:


> Liszt's transcriptions are masterful and deserve to be numbered among his best work, IMO. After holding that Leslie Howard giant Liszt box in my Hyperion wishlist for, literally, years - I finally pulled the trigger a couple of years ago.


I agree, and there's just so many good ones!

I was given the box as one of the best presents I've ever had. I don't find him to be a particularly special Liszt pianist but there are dozens of worthwhile pieces that don't get played elsewhere.


----------



## Lisztian

..................


----------



## Enthusiast

I haven't really understood the point of this thread but here goes ...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anything goes, so Corelli and Hainbach for me today. Baroque violin sonatas and electronic "downtempo" (according to bandcamp)...oh, and this!


----------



## SanAntone

Lisztian said:


> I agree, and there's just so many good ones!
> 
> I was given the box as one of the best presents I've ever had. I don't find him to be a particularly special Liszt pianist but there are dozens of worthwhile pieces that don't get played elsewhere.


He's not what I consider the best in any of the major works, but he is very good across all of the repertory - and having ALL of the music is a great value.


----------



## haydnguy




----------



## pianozach

haydnguy said:


>


Pet peeve.

People that try to force the music of a song to fit with random videos of people dancing in all different tempi.


----------



## SanAntone

Rossini - Il Turco In Italia - Non Si Da Follia (1955 Studio)
Maria Callas


----------



## cougarjuno




----------



## fbjim

Manuel Gottsching - E2-E4







Just a total classic. I don't know if I buy it being particularly influential because it was fairly obscure on release but it's astonishingly ahead of its time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Anything goes, classical music discussion.


----------



## SixFootScowl

haydnguy said:


>





pianozach said:


> Pet peeve.
> 
> People that try to force the music of a song to fit with random videos of people dancing in all different tempi.


Another pet peeve: Use of anorexic people in music videos.


----------



## SanAntone

_Bayou_: *Thomas Strønen*, drums/percussion; *Ayumi Tanaka*, piano; *Marthe Lea*, clarinet/voice/percussion.












> This is another of those adventurous ECM albums that resides in that zone where jazz, chamber music, folk music, and musical imagination combine, create, and captivate. Norwegian drummer Thomas Strønen has appeared on numerous previous recordings for ECM and other labels both as sideman and leader. Ayumi Tanaka is a Japanese pianist and composer who resides in Norway and often works with Norwegian musicians, while Marthe Lea is a Norwegian clarinetist and singer who leads a jazz quintet, sings Norwegian folk music, and has studied Indian classical music. They have come together on this album to record music born from spontaneous improvisation and interaction rather than from composition. (Classical Candor)


I've decided to use this thread for those items which I feel straddle genres, not Classical or non-Classical, but somewhere in between - my favorite place to be.


----------



## Janspe

*Aline Frazão's soundtrack to the Angolan film Ar Condicionado (2020)*









This beautifully relaxing and atmospheric soundtrack was definitely one of the highlights of the film for me. Recommended listening!


----------



## fbjim

Orbital - Kein Trink Wasser
Orbital had more obvious tributes to Steve Reich in the intro and outro to Orbital II, but I always liked the intro of this one as a more musical Reich tribute.


----------



## Lisztian

Wonderful!


----------



## tortkis

Kevin Volans: Lenguas de Fuego (2021)








https://louthcontemporarymusicsociety.bandcamp.com/track/lenguas-de-fuego
Mia Cooper, Violin; Anna Cashell, Violin; Joachim Roewer, Viola; William Butt, Cello; Silvija Scerbaviciute, Flute; Brian Dungan, Percussion; Andrew Synnott, Conductor.


----------



## Lisztian

..........


----------



## Andrew Kenneth

Rockstar (2011) - OST
music by A.R. Rahman


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I heard some black metal songs (Satyricon, Immortal, Marduk and Behemoth) while driving and then 3 different Stabat Mater by Pergolesi, Dvorak and MacMillan.


----------



## tortkis

Loren Connors: The Departing of a Dream








https://lorenconnorsnyc.bandcamp.com/album/the-departing-of-a-dream
tribute to Miles Davis' He Loved Him Madly


----------



## Art Rock

I've moved this to the Non-classical Music forum. This thread does not logically belong anywhere on the forum, but this seems more appropriate than the Classical Music forum.


----------



## Enthusiast

I've seen them live a couple of times - great band.


----------



## SanAntone

Still a classic sound.


----------



## SanAntone

And now for something completely different:

Elliott Carter - Changes for Guitar (1983)






What else was done in 1983?

YES - Owner of a Lonely Heart






That is why I love this thread - these juxtapositions are a lotta fun.


----------



## Barbebleu

The Magical Forest - Sinikka Langland, Trio Medieval, Arve Henriksen, Trygve Seim, Anders Jormin, Markku Ounaskari. Brilliant and difficult to categorise. Typical ECM!


----------



## starthrower

1990 concert that I bought on DVD about 20 years ago. The and... is Dave Holland on bass.


----------



## atsizat

Did you really mean Anything Goes?

Then Anything Goes


----------



## Haydn70

Groucho sings "Dr. Hackenbush".


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Haydn70

A short (and admittedly incomplete) study of Italian orchestration.

I remember many Sunday dinners and other occasions where my (Italian) family would sing this one.

Portions of this were heard in the film Godfather III.

The title shown in the clip info is incorrect…should be 'Eh, Cumpari!"

Instruments included in order of appearance (spellings in approximate accordance with pronunciations on the recording):

friscalettu (a Sicilian reed flute)

saxofona

mandolina

violina

trumpetta

trombone

Spero che piaccia a tutti!


----------



## SONNET CLV

Since the death of Charlie Watts, I've been scouring through my Rolling Stones collection (a couple dozen discs -- the Stones are well represented on my listening shelves) seeking out the soul of this late, great drummer.

Today I turned to a more jazzier aspect of Watts rhythmic soul, the _Charlie Watts Jim Keltner Project_. a two CD collection on the CyberOctave label - VHOCDX69.















I listened to disc one (the red disc) complete. All tracks are named for notable jazz drummers, of which Charlie Watts is one:

1-01 Shelly Manne	2:55
1-02 Art Blakey 5:22
1-03 Kenny Clarke	3:25
1-04 Tony Williams	11:45
1-05 Roy Haynes	4:10
1-06 Max Roach 4:07
1-07 Airto 6:23
1-08 Billy Higgins	4:38
1-09 Elvin Suite 12:23

I enjoyed every track.

I always do.


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower




----------



## SanAntone

> The title shown in the clip info is incorrect…should be 'Eh, Cumpari!"


My family is Sicilian and that dialect often substitutes a G sound for a C sound. I remember well my father walking across the street to my uncle's house and calling out "Hey, Gumbari!" We also said guguzza, not cucuzza.


----------



## Barbebleu

Sonny Stitt - Stitt Plays Bird. Excellent.


----------



## Haydn70

SanAntone said:


> My family is Sicilian and that dialect often substitutes a G sound for a C sound. I remember well my father walking across the street to my uncle's house and calling out "Hey, Gumbari!" We also said guguzza, not cucuzza.


My family is all southern Italian with both grandfathers born in Naples, my maternal great-grandparents born in Cercemaggiore and my paternal great-grandparents born in Ruoti.

And the substitution of a G sound for a C sound was the same and very prevalent in the Italian I heard growing up. Words such as your example of guguzz, which my dad called me occasionally.

Two famous examples that anyone here has heard who has watched The Sopranos and/or various mob movies involve profanity...which I will not get into. One of these, suffice it to say, is that the name of Tony Soprano's boat 'The Stugots' is an example of the G sound being a substitution for the C sound in the Italian word for a certain male appendage.

My apologies if this offends. :angel:


----------



## Haydn70

And on that note ^^^^^, let's hear some more Lou Monte:


----------



## tortkis

from ten, two and three +improvisation








https://scatterarchive.bandcamp.com/album/from-ten-two-and-three-improvisation
from ten, two and three [composed by Derek Bailey]
from 'Solo Guitar volume 2' [Incus CD11]
transcribed and arranged by Chris Burn
Cranc: Angharad Davies (violin), Nikos Veliotis (cello), Rhodri Davies (harp)
improvisation: Derek Bailey (guitar), Angharad Davies (violin), Rhodri Davies (harp)


----------



## Haydn70

Some of the older American cats and chicks on this site might remember actor and standup comic Louis Nye.

From Wikipedia:

"He earned his greatest fame as a regular on The Steve Allen Show, performing with Allen, Don Knotts, Tom Poston, Pat Harrington Jr., Dayton Allen, Gabriel Dell and Bill Dana. He primarily played urbane, wealthy, and often fey bon vivants; as part of the weekly "Man on the Street" sketches, his characterization of the pretentious country-club braggart Gordon Hathaway, with his catchphrase, "Hi-ho, Steverino," plus Allen's inability to resist bursting into hysterical laughter at his ad-libs, made Nye one of the favorites on Allen's show. When production moved to Los Angeles, Nye went too and became a character actor in Hollywood."

Here is his recording of "Hi-Ho Steve-O" (1957):


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful duo guitar version of Toads Of The Short Forest recorded during the Hot Rats sessions. Sounds like Frank playing both parts.


----------



## Serge

ABBA - I Still Have Faith In You






ABBA - Don't Shut Me Down (Lyric Video)


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Latest album by Terje Rypdal in my car, some slow movements from symphonies by Tchaikovsky, Schumann and Brahms and then some thunderous and manic songs by Napalm Death. YeY!


----------



## starthrower




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Jay




----------



## tortkis

Benjamin Patterson: Variations for Double Bass 1961, Damon Smith








https://balancepointacoustics.bandcamp.com/album/variations-for-double-bass-1961-benjamin-patterson


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Began the day with Boccherini string trio/quartet/quintet/sextet played by Fabio Biondi and his gang, then had some proggy black metal from Krallice in the car, then this now...


----------



## Jay




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Mariana Flores <3


----------



## Dorsetmike

Geminiani - Concerti Grosso Opus 7


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Robben Ford released an album last Friday! :guitar:


----------



## tortkis

Mak|Bach - Mak Grgic (MicroFest Records)








https://microfestrecords.com/mak-bach/
guitar tuned to Kirnberger's temperament


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Listened to a whole bunch of music today! Boccherini, Krallice, José James, Robben Ford, Lou Donaldson, so mostly jazzy soul and blues for once! Also tried to make some silly songs on my music software, meaning experimenting to see if I can make a NICE melody on Fm, Cm, Dbm, Abm, Am, Em, Fm, Cm, Fm...and I suck at playing piano 
...oh, had to see this fantastic youtube video!


----------



## tortkis

Yoichi Ichikawa: Sea that has Become Known








https://unfinishedhouse.bandcamp.com/album/sea-that-has-become-known
Rich, beautiful drones, dedicated to La Monte Young.
"In this work, I extracted frequencies by 3-limit just intonation from a field recording of the waves, and layered them in a regular pattern to weave an arabesque of sound."


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Barbebleu

Kronos Quartet - Long Time Passing. Tribute to the music of Pete Seeger. Rather nice. Typically eclectic album from Kronos.


----------



## starthrower

Wonderful re-mixed version with the original film footage.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

It's been many years since I heard Gåte, I thought they broke up long ago. They play a magic blend of folk music and rock. Just listen to this!


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

^^^
Very cool tune! I have the CD.


----------



## Neo Romanza

NP:

Charles Mingus: _Let My Children Hear Music_


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Fantastic music I grew up with on cassette. One of my favorite albums ever. It's a medieval ballad with a story not very unlike Dantes Devine Comedy, sung by Agnes Buen Garnås.


----------



## Itullian

Awesome Bach collection in full, rich sound.
I've never heard better.


----------



## starthrower

1982


----------



## starthrower

Deleted..........


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Tempesta

1960 album, Pepper's impassioned alto sax is appropriately applied to the compositions of six saxophonists, among them Benny Carter, Ornette Coleman, and Pepper himself. Includes trumpeter Jack Sheldon in a rare performance.


----------



## tortkis

Young's Dorian Blues in G (B♭= 60 Hz)
Just Stompin' - La Monte Young, The Forever Bad Blues Band


----------



## Jay




----------



## tortkis

Parampara festival 13 . 3 . 1992 - Amelia Cuni (Black Truffle)








https://cunidurand.bandcamp.com/album/parampara-festival-1331992


----------



## Flamme

https://www.bbc.co.uk/sounds/play/m000zbyy
Live at the BBC Proms: Russian pianist Pavel Kolesnikov performs Bach's 'Goldberg' Variations for solo piano.

Live from the Royal Albert Hall
Presented by Georgia Mann

JS Bach: Goldberg Variations

Pavel Kolesnikov, piano

'Is it a coded message, an exercise in numerology? Is it a glorious attempt to marry old and new, or is it a nocturnal, private, fanciful tale?' Russian-born Pavel Kolesnikov asked these questions and more when he took up the challenge of deciphering one of the undeniable peaks of the piano repertoire, Bach's 'Goldberg' Variations. And, going by the judgement of The Guardian, which declared that Kolesnikov's recent recording of the work 'stands alone' - the Russian-born pianist has found some answers. Bach's beguiling sequence of a gentle Aria followed by 30 miniature variations was designed 'for the refreshment of the spirits', a mindful mix from the 18th century.

There will be no interval.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Barbebleu

Bob Dylan - 50th Anniversary Collection. 1965 Live Recordings. 13 Album digital set. Listening to album 1. Variable recording quality but eminently listenable. The Santa Monica Civic Centre audience sound especially receptive. It’s worth remembering that a lot of the material would be unfamiliar to many and so the joy in the audience, as they listen to the lyrics, is palpable.


----------



## tortkis

Music for Abandoned Airports: Tegel - William Basinski








https://williambasinski.bandcamp.com/album/music-for-abandoned-airports-tegel-2
from 1998 archive


----------



## Jay




----------



## starthrower

Andrew Cyrille Drums
Bill Frisell Guitar
David Virelles Piano, Synthesizer
Ben Street Double Bass


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## Tempesta

It's influence on Sondheim becomes more apparent year after year.


----------



## Tempesta

on my commute into work this morning


----------



## Jay




----------



## Neo Romanza

Now listening to the new 2021 stereo remix of Marillion's _Fugazi_:










It sounds bloody marvelous! Wow...now _this_ is how the album should sound!


----------



## Red Terror




----------



## SanAntone

*Stockhausen*: _Klavierstücke_ & *Beethoven*: _Sonaten_
Pi-Hsien Chen










Interesting juxtaposition between Stockhausen and Beethoven.


----------



## pianozach

Tempesta said:


> View attachment 159240
> 
> It's influence on Sondheim becomes more apparent year after year.


*Candide* is a strange one.

You've pictured the original 1956 version with a libretto by Lillian Hellman, which is rarely performed nowadays.

The more popular version is the one in which Sondheim reworked the lyrics and created additional lyrics for both the 1973 and 1997 revivals.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Today I listened to Angela Hewitt play Bach Partitas in the car. Traditional Norwegian folk music has been my thing lately, so a lot of that and a bit Fartein Valen, then I remembered it's Friday and new album releases! Metal now from Alien Weaponry and Carcass \m/ And I have this one in my head forever...sheepherding call made into a modern thing <3


----------



## tortkis

John Luther Adams: Four Thousand Holes (Louth Contemporary Music Society)








https://louthcontemporarymusicsociety.bandcamp.com/track/four-thousand-holes
Ian Pace (piano), Simon Limbrick (percussion)


----------



## Jay




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

A recent arrangement of "I am a poor wayfaring stranger" by Leo Brouwer <3


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

I talked to vocal teacher og traditional folksinging and will actually have a lesson soon. He told me to learn this tune with ornaments and all, just down an octave. It's a bit harder than I want it to be...


----------



## Jay




----------



## tortkis

DAGARA - Gyil Music of Ghana's Upper West Region, Dagar Gyil Ensemble of Lawra (Sublime Frequencies)








https://sublime-frequencies.bandcamp.com/album/dagara-gyil-music-of-ghanas-upper-west-region

Fascinating complexity


----------



## Tempesta

Bernstein's _On The Town_


----------



## tortkis

Valentin Silvestrov: Bagatelles IV (2012 - 2013)








https://silvestrov.bandcamp.com/album/bagatelles-iv-2012-2013
recorded at Silvestrov's home. very calming.


----------



## Barbebleu

Jay said:


>


These days, before I buy anything, I check my database. When I saw this I thought 'that looks interesting'. I found that I had actually purchased this about three years ago and had not got around to listening to it. Sadly, this is typical of me. I really need to acquire less and listen more. Anyway, thanks for the reminder.


----------



## Open Lane

Currently playing:
Tokyo String Quartet - Beethoven string quartets - disc3.

In deck:
Alcatrazz - V


----------



## Open Lane

Neil young - live rust

Cziffra - Liszt set


----------



## Open Lane

Ozzy - Live at the Budakon


----------



## tortkis

Harold Budd: jane 1-11


----------



## Tempesta

_Across 110th St_


----------



## Serge

More like classical, actually. (Yes, that guy behind the Klukva Show.)

Видео на конкурс. / A video submission to a competition/contest. Балалайка/balalaika.

Виктор Олехнович - Шишаков, Скарлатти, Шостакович / Victor Olekhnovich (Olehnovich) - Shishakov, Scarlatti, Shostakovich


----------



## Barbebleu

Jay said:


>


Having now listened to this magical little album I would rate it up there with Escalator Over The Hill. Everyone is never less than excellent but a special mention goes to Terje Rypdal who is just spellbinding. I must go back and listen to all the Rypdal albums I have. I had forgotten how good he is. Thanks again for the reminder. :tiphat:


----------



## Barbebleu

Laura Marling - A Hard Rain’s Gonna Fall


----------



## Barbebleu

Kamasi Washington - Heaven and Earth


----------



## 59540

Right now, Prince's original version of his "Nothing Compares 2 U". Man that guy was talented.


----------



## starthrower

Gino still sounding great at age 68.


----------



## Barbebleu

Ravi Shankar - First Solo Album. Wonderful.


----------



## tortkis

Alarm Will Sound & Tyshawn Sorey: For George Lewis | Autoschediasms








https://cantaloupemusic.com/albums/for-george-lewis-autoschediasms


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Jay




----------



## SixFootScowl




----------



## Rogerx

Not current. last night.


----------



## tortkis

Vagabonde Blu - Frode Haltli, accordion (Hubro)








Otherworldly Sciarrino, Nordheim, and dreamlike Clementi.


----------



## Jay




----------



## joeclarke010

I am listening right now is commercial jingles on Youtube.


----------



## Barbebleu

Archie Shepp - For Losers. Excellent.


----------



## Aerobat

Today's listening while I work: French Latino. A somewhat unusual band who I discovered recently and have been making more frequent appearances in my listening.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Frosty The Snowman · Harry Connick Jr.

Harry For The Holidays


----------



## tortkis

Butch Morris conducts Berlin Skyscraper (FMP)








Berlin Skyscraper: Axel Dörner, Gregor Hotz, Marc Stutz-Boukouya, Aleks Kolkowski, Dietrich Petzold, Nicholas Bussmann, Davide de Bernardi, Kirsten Reese, Johanne Braun, Elisabeth Böhm-Christl, Wolfgang Fuchs, Bernhard Arndt, Olaf Rupp, Tatjana Schütz, Albrecht Riermeier, Stephan Mathieu, Michael Griener, Butch Morris (conduction)
https://destination-out.bandcamp.com/album/berlin-skyscraper


----------



## Rogerx

Leontyne Price "Christmas-Album"
Wiener Philharmoniker
Herbert von Karajan, conductor


----------



## Rogerx

Happy New Year [HD MusicVideo] ABBA


----------



## Rogerx

Sphäre Klänge,Op. 235 Walzer 2009 - Daniel Barenboim (Neujahrskonzert 2022 Programm)


----------



## Ariasexta

Elton John--The big Picture

Gackt-The Seventh Night(Album)


----------



## Art Rock

The Hobbit: An Unexpected Journey (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack by Howard Shore, 2CD's)

Let's not have a discussion whether these types of soundtracks are classical music or not - I store them under classical, but I understand why some do not agree. I loved the Lord of the Rings trilogy (and the soundtrack), but have my reservations about the prequel. The soundtrack is also a bit disappointing - too much rehashed from the LotR. Still, I promised myself to listen to all CD's again, so here we go. It's still OK after all.


----------



## starthrower

Beautiful acoustic guitar rendition of the Sting tune.


----------



## Art Rock

Howard Shore - The Hobbit: The Desolation of Smaug (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack, 2CD's)

I love the Lord of the Rings trilogy (and the soundtrack), but have my reservations about the prequel. The soundtrack of the first Hobbit movie was also a bit disappointing - too much rehashed from the LotR. I like the second movie more in that respect., even though it is still not at the level I had hoped for, with large passages I don't like.

edited to add:










Howard Shore - The Hobbit: The Battle of the Five Armies (Original Motion Picture Soundtrack, 2CD's)

Well, that completes my re-listening to Howard Shore. The third Hobbit movie soundtrack gives me the same reaction as the second.


----------



## Guest

I really love Dire Straits and enjoy a lot of their music. This one is good:






This is my fave of all Dire Straits, "Romeo & Juliet". Tremendous: there's something of Bob Dylan in this!!


----------



## Jay




----------



## tortkis

Nico Muhly: Gift Of Fire (Bedroom Community)








Music for film by Hiroshi Kurosaki. Viola solos by Nadia Sirota.


----------



## Luchesi

1966


----------



## Jay




----------



## Art Rock

The Scavenger Bride by Black Tape for a Blue Girl (2002)


----------



## Art Rock

Ravi Shankar and friends: Towards the rising sun (DG)

It's on DG, but I put it here because it is not classical music a most of us know it. But it's interesting music for sure!


----------



## jim prideaux

Been listening to Van the Man since I was a kid in the early 70's....

thought I knew every great song he had written and performed and assumed he had gradually gone down hill since the mid 80's.......

then I accidentally encountered a song called 'Little Village'......

Cannot stop listening to it.......absolutely wonderful!


----------



## Jay




----------



## Barbebleu

Nebraska - Aoife O’Donovan. Superb.


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> Ravi Shankar and friends: Towards the rising sun (DG)
> 
> It's on DG, but I put it here because it is not classical music a most of us know it. But it's interesting music for sure!


Great album. I believe the first five tracks had a previous life on DG when they were released as East Greets East which is how I first got to know them. Track 6 first appeared on Homage to Baba Allaudin and Mahatma Ghandi.


----------



## Barbebleu

Art Rock said:


> The Scavenger Bride by Black Tape for a Blue Girl (2002)


Intriguing sleeve. How would you describe this Art?


----------



## Art Rock

It's a genre called Dark Wave. Not my first choice as a genre, but I came across this one at bargain price many years ago, and I loved the cover so much that I bought it. The music is pretty decent as well.


----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi: Seven Days Walking

Day 1

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)

'Seven Days Walking': seven bodies of music to be released over seven consecutive months. The first, 'Seven Days Walking: Day One', which interweaves piano and strings in his unmistakable style, is Einaudi's 14th studio album and will be released on 15th March, on Decca. 'Seven Days Walking: Day Two' follows a month later. Each 'day' is then released, digitally, a month apart, leading up to 'Day Seven' which will be released in the autumn in a box-set of the complete Seven Days. Inspiration for the entire project derived from walks that Einaudi would take through the mountains in winter. He explains, "In January last year I often went for long walks in the mountains, always following more or less the same trail. It snowed heavily, and my thoughts roamed free inside the storm, where all shapes, stripped bare by the cold, lost their contours and colours. Perhaps that feeling of extreme essence was the origin of this album." The first album focuses on several main themes, which then recur in different forms on the following albums - seven variations following the same imaginary itinerary. Or the same itinerary, retraced at seven different times.


----------



## SanAntone

Art Rock said:


> It's a genre called Dark Wave. Not my first choice as a genre, but I came across this one at bargain price many years ago, and I loved the cover so much that I bought it. The music is pretty decent as well.


Black Tape for a Blue Girl is the brain child of Sam Rosenthal (musician, composer, artist, and novelist) who likes to put beautiful women on his covers.


----------



## Ariasexta

Yesterday: S.Q.F (Ice Cream, Azteca)--emm; Davide Bowie(Buddha of Suburbia, Repetition, Red Sail)--all good songs. 

Today: JS Bach BWV180:Schmücke dich, o liebe seele（Christopher Coin directs, Naive label), Marc Antoine Charpentier(Magnificat), Jordi Savall directs, Naive label.


----------



## Flamme




----------



## tortkis

Ken Wheeler: Some Gnu Ones - Chris Laurence (Jazz In Britain)








Piece For Double Bass and Low Strings, C-Man, Baroque Piece
https://jazzinbritain.co.uk/album/ken-wheeler-some-gnu-ones
Beautiful works by Kenny Wheeler written for bassist Chris Laurence.


----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: Eden Roc

Ludovico Einaudi

Einaudi: Due Tramonti
Einaudi: Eden Roc
Einaudi: Exit
Einaudi: Fuori Dal Mondo
Einaudi: Fuori Dalla Notte
Einaudi: Giorni Dispari
Einaudi: Julia
Einaudi: Nefeli
Einaudi: Odessa
Einaudi: Password
Einaudi: Ultimi Fuochi
Einaudi: Ultimi Fuochi II
Einaudi: Un Mondo A Parte
Einaudi: Yerevan
Einaudi: Yerevan II


----------



## SanAntone

*Ryann Daisy Swimmer *is an American composer, performer, and curator from Minneapolis, Minnesota, whose musical ethos focuses on the in-between, the blurred lines, and the insignificant. As a composer, Swimmer brings her knowledge of theory-heavy composition and instinctive popular music together to create music that could be categorized as classically-influenced experimental music, "indie-classical", or something else entirely.

_Short Tempered_ (2016)


----------



## pianozach

SanAntone said:


> *Ryann Daisy Swimmer *is an American composer, performer, and curator from Minneapolis, Minnesota, whose musical ethos focuses on the in-between, the blurred lines, and the insignificant. As a composer, Swimmer brings her knowledge of theory-heavy composition and instinctive popular music together to create music that could be categorized as classically-influenced experimental music, "indie-classical", or something else entirely.
> 
> _Short Tempered_ (2016)


I'm not sure I *enjoyed* that, but it's certainly _*interesting*_, and a length that insures that I'll put it in my listening pile to revisit later.

Isn't "Short Tempered" a phrase used by PDQ Bach, as in Short Tempered Clavier?


----------



## Rogerx

View attachment 163341


Ludovico Einaudi: Nightbook

Hanna Devich (piano)


----------



## Flamme

This song gives me soo much hope and sunshine...


----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi 7 Days Walking: Day 7

Ludovico Einaudi


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi: In A Time Lapse

I Virtuosi Italiani, PMCE (Parco della Musica Contemporanea Ensemble)


----------



## Flamme




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Underwater

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## SanAntone

pianozach said:


> I'm not sure I *enjoyed* that, but it's certainly _*interesting*_, and a length that insures that I'll put it in my listening pile to revisit later.
> 
> Isn't "Short Tempered" a phrase used by PDQ Bach, as in Short Tempered Clavier?


I found the work to be very enjoyable and I will look out for other works by this composer. Can't answer your question about P.D.Q. Bach since I never much cared for what he did, and hardly listened to anything after my first exposure. I remember a number of my music school mates were big fans of his, he was something of a music school fad. But I never got on board.


----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: Elements

Daniel Hope (violin), Federico Mecozzi (violin, viola, unknown), Christian Bonato (unknown), Redi Hasa (cello), Alberto Fabris (electric bass, synthesizer, bass programming), Ludovico Einaudi (samples, piano, keyboards, electric guitar, acoustic guitar, organ), Francesco Arcuri (unknown, keyboards)


----------



## Art Rock

Gabriel Yared: L'Amant (Original Soundtrack, Virgin France)

I bought this soundtrack CD during our years in France (2002-2004), after we saw the movie on DVD from the company's library. It's been ages since I played it, but for some reason I really felt like this right now (after not having played any music for the first seven hours of the day - a rare occurrence).


----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi - Devenire

Marco Decimo (cello)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Robert Ziegler


----------



## ando

*Amando Sempre* Nicolino *Cópia* (1981, CBS)


----------



## Aerobat

This chap lives up the road from me. He's a little bit good......


----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: Undiscovered

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> I found the work to be very enjoyable and I will look out for other works by this composer. Can't answer your question about P.D.Q. Bach since I never much cared for what he did, and hardly listened to anything after my first exposure. I remember a number of my music school mates were big fans of his, he was something of a music school fad. But I never got on board.


I'm assuming all these references to the 'music' of P.D.Q. Bach are made in jest given that he was the invention of satirist Peter Schickele. We all had a laugh about it back in the day when some were taken in by this spoof. :lol:


----------



## SanAntone

Barbebleu said:


> I'm assuming all these references to the 'music' of P.D.Q. Bach are made in jest given that he was the invention of satirist Peter Schickele. We all had a laugh about it back in the day when some were taken in by this spoof. :lol:


Yeah, I know that P.D.Q. Bach was a pseudonym and who Peter Schickele was - I just didn't think it was necessary to go into.


----------



## Itullian

A new Haydn piano sonata series.


----------



## Ariasexta

埃及神话 第一期】太阳神 拉

bilibili 

(Egyptian mythology: Ra)


----------



## Rogerx

Ariasexta said:


> 埃及神话 第一期】太阳神 拉
> 
> bilibili
> 
> (Egyptian mythology: Ra)


Ra is a symbol of your own superego that has reason and creativity, and Apep is like the id, and Nuen, the god of the flood of the world who constantly destroys reason, is the ego that nourishes the superego and id. world created by your rational superego, any split of personality is yourself. Therefore, in Egyptian mythology, the god Ra may be one of the gods he created. The reason why the god Ra does not want to reveal his name may be because it is the key to the awakening of the sleeping self. When the self awakens, both the superego and id will be destroyed. Thank you for your encouragement and support.

Translation for those who are interested.


----------



## Ariasexta

Rogerx said:


> Ra is a symbol of your own superego that has reason and creativity, and Apep is like the id, and Nuen, the god of the flood of the world who constantly destroys reason, is the ego that nourishes the superego and id. world created by your rational superego, any split of personality is yourself. Therefore, in Egyptian mythology, the god Ra may be one of the gods he created. The reason why the god Ra does not want to reveal his name may be because it is the key to the awakening of the sleeping self. When the self awakens, both the superego and id will be destroyed. Thank you for your encouragement and support.
> 
> Translation for those who are interested.


That is a kind of psychological interpretation of Ra by some chinese videors, I find it interesting too. Japanese treatments of mythologies in their animes and video games, especially the norse myths are also interesting but recently I find myself have been quite ignorant of world myths, including my own ethnic and chinese myths apart from the animes and mangas. Ra, is the highest form of existence like hinduism`s brahmana, the essence of everything, I love the idea of something that is universally shared but not just crudely spiritual. The post is dangerously dancing under mod`s hawk eye now. I am amazed, can you even understand chinese language?


----------



## Ariasexta

David Bowie：Loving the Alien, Heroes. 

Beyond: 海阔天空

bilibili

The chinese title means "So wide is the sea, so high is the sky." This is the best translation I can come up, this is also a chinese proverb itself and has a poetic sense.


----------



## Rogerx

Ariasexta said:


> That is a kind of psychological interpretation of Ra by some chinese videors, I find it interesting too. Japanese treatments of mythologies in their animes and video games, especially the norse myths are also interesting but recently I find myself have been quite ignorant of world myths, including my own ethnic and chinese myths apart from the animes and mangas. Ra, is the highest form of existence like hinduism`s brahmana, the essence of everything, I love the idea of something that is universally shared but not just crudely spiritual. The post is dangerously dancing under mod`s hawk eye now. I am amazed, can you even understand chinese language?


Google translate is my friend


----------



## Ariasexta

Rogerx said:


> Google translate is my friend


I can not believe that much, google translation has been very bad so far I know, but it could be possible you can remedy the discrepancies and make the whole text consistent. Maybe there are more members of TC can understand chinese well than anyone ever thought.


----------



## Barbebleu

SanAntone said:


> Yeah, I know that P.D.Q. Bach was a pseudonym and who Peter Schickele was - I just didn't think it was necessary to go into.


Never safe to assume anything on TC. Rest assured somebody will be trying to track down recordings of the music of P.D.Q. Bach and that of his ubiquitous Austrian cousin, Albrecht. Known in his family as Albie!


----------



## Rogerx

Islands: The Essential Einaudi (Standard Edition)

Ludovico Einaudi (piano, acoustic guitar), laura riccardi (violin), antonio leofreddi (viola), Marco Decimo (cello), Robert Lippok (percussion), Harald Kündgen (marimba)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Prague, Robert Ziegler


----------



## pianozach

*Jon Anderson* (formerly of *Yes*) just released a new video yesterday.

*Here We Go Again*


----------



## Rogerx

Keith Jarrett - After The Fall

Keith Jarrett (piano), Gary Peacock (double bass), Jack DeJohnette (drums)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: Undiscovered

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## Dorsetmike

Rogerx said:


> Einaudi: Undiscovered
> 
> Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


Wish he'd stayed undiscovered!


----------



## Dorsetmike

Les Elgart and his orchestra


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Metal from Ukraine here. Video released a week ago.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi: La Scala Concert

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## Barbebleu

Hamell On Trial - The Night Guy at the Apocalypse. Ed Hamell on hard hitting form. Not an album for the easily offended. I love it.


----------



## Rogerx

Passaggio: Einaudi by Lavinia

Lavinia Meijer ( Harp)


----------



## pianozach

A little something in Finnish . . .

Ievan Polkka


----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## SanAntone

*Roots Revival Series & Petra Nachtmanova - Anatolian Ashik*






Roots Revival ensemble: 
Helene Glüxam - contrabass 
Nora Thiele - percussion 
David Six - piano 
Mehdi Aminian - ney, setar, vocal

Ashik representative:
Petra Nachtmanova - Saz, dotar, vocals

"Roots Revival Series - Anatolia - Ashik" is the first performance of a long-term series of performances with the goal to promote the world's musical diversity and heritage. Initiated and developed by Mehdi Aminian and Ioana Aminian, this series is the result of a collaboration between Roots Revival and Odeon Theater in Vienna.


----------



## Rogerx

Ten Holt: Solo Devil's Dance II

Kees Wieringa & Simeon ten Holt, Kees Wieringa


----------



## Jay




----------



## ansfelden

Anyone heard the recent Gould-Gulda play Mozart discovery?

amazing!


----------



## Sloe

Knegarsvensson with Cacka Israelsson maybe the first Swedish cover of Okie From Muskoogie:






The lyrics means something like this: I am proud to be a normal person and not a hippie and by the way I think they are idiots. Similar to the original version but without sarcasm.


----------



## alexson

I am currently listening "Shakira - Ready for the Good Times (Official Audio)"


----------



## Rogerx

Passaggio: Einaudi by Lavinia

Lavinia Meijer (piano)


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## jegreenwood

Actually listened to this, this morning.






I saw this the week it opened. It may be a cliche, but when I was leaving the theater after the play ended, not with a curtain descending but with an enormous photo of Cole Porter, I felt I was walking on air.


----------



## SanAntone

*Simone Dinnerstein / Tift Merritt | Night*










"Pianist Simone Dinnerstein and singer-songwriter Tift Merritt join forces for the first time in Night, a unique collaboration uniting the classical, folk, and rock worlds, exploring common terrain and uncovering new musical landscapes."

"Though Simone Dinnerstein (a Juilliard-trained classical pianist from Brooklyn) and Tift Merritt (a singer-songwriter from North Carolina whose father taught her to play by ear) could not come from more different musical backgrounds, when the two met they immediately realized that their passion for music and performance was kindred, if not the same." (artist website)


----------



## starthrower




----------



## Monica

Messer Chups


----------



## jegreenwood

starthrower said:


>


_Waiting for Columbus_ is one of my favorite concert albums.


----------



## Jay




----------



## SanAntone

*Ennio Morricone - Cinema Paradiso *(The Original Soundtrack)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Hanasaku Iroha*


----------



## Jay




----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Bach St. Matthew Passion, Victoria Resposories and Bolt Thrower


----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi: Seven Days Walking

Day 1

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*I Love To Singa - Owl Jolson*






a favorite classic...


----------



## Jay




----------



## haziz




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Bach St. Matthew Passion, Victoria Resposories and Bolt Thrower


I am completely hooked on Bolt Thrower  also discovered Lina Tur Bonet, baroque violin yesterday <3


----------



## Rogerx

Where the Music Comes From

Cynthia Hayman (Soprano), Warren Jones (Piano)


Barber: Sleep Now
Burleigh, H T: The Prayer
Dougherty, C: Love in the Dictionary
Hoiby: Always it's Spring
Hoiby: Where the music comes from
Hundley: Come Ready and See Me
Hundley: Strings In The Earth And Air
Rorem: Early in the morning
Rorem: O you to whom I often and silently come
Rorem: See how they love me


----------



## tortkis

Jamie Saft Plays John Cage & Jerry Granelli


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Canto Ostinato Piano Solo

Polo de Haas


----------



## tortkis

David Behrman: Leapday Night (Lovely Music, 1987)








Rhys Chatham/Ben Neill (trumpet/mutantrumpet), Takehisa Kosugi (violin), David Behrman (electronics)


----------



## atsizat

If anything goes


----------



## sAmUiLc

Listened to a few selection of my choice. You don't listen to Lanza for subtlety. You listen for sweep, ardor.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Awkward in speech and the voice unattractive, but he was a guitar god. And what a face!


----------



## Ludwig Schon

What an album…


----------



## Rogerx

Officium Novum: Jan Garbarek & The Hilliard Ensemble

Jan Garbarek (soprano & tenor saxophones)

The Hilliard Ensemble (David James, countertenor, Rogers Covey-Crump, tenor, Steven Harrold, Gordon Jones, baritone)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Bryars: A Man in a Room, Gambling

Yukio Fujishima (narrator)

Balanescu Quartet


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Unfortunately, one of my favorites Sad Lisa is missing.


----------



## Jay




----------



## ando




----------



## ando




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## Rogerx

Release The Stars-Rufus Wainwright


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Barbebleu

Neil Young - Archives Vol 2 (1972-76) CD 6. Terrific stuff.


----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: Stanze

Cecilia Chailly (harp)


----------



## Jay

[video]




...with Robert Wyatt.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Are You Still Somewhere?

Lavinia Meijer (harp), feat. Pieter de Graaf & Iggy Pop



Arnalds, Ólafur (b.1986)
Preisner, Zbigniew (b.1955)
Sakamoto, Ryuichi (b.1952)


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

sAmUiLc said:


> View attachment 167847
> 
> View attachment 167790


That brings back memories.... in 1999, on one of our first dates, my future wife took me to a karaoke bar and we sang You needed me together. The next date I gave her an Anne Murray greatest hits CD with that song (not exactly the same CD). Ah, the memories. Married for over 22 years now - we still play the song once in a while.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Just a few tracks of my choice on both CDs.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

3 tracks


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc

Otis Redding.. another one taken from us ridiculously too early.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Alexei Haieff: Piano Works

Leo Smit


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Ray sings, plays keyboard as usual, and even blows alto sax during 'All I need Is You.'


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Hawaiian songs from Reverend Kamakahi and his son.


----------



## Rogerx

The Jazz Album - A Tribute to the Jazz Age

Peter Donohoe, Michael Collins, Harvey and the Wallbangers

London Sinfonietta, Simon Rattle


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Beethoven Symphony No.7*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

This is a 2 CD set. When I moved from Maryland to California in 1989, my movers lost a few CDs from my collection. So I have only the 2nd CD and it is fine since I rarely listened to the 1st CD.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Philidor

I needed some ease. - With Manu Katché drumming, fine music.

*Peter Gabriel: So (Remastered 2012)*


----------



## sAmUiLc

CD2


----------



## Chibi Ubu




----------



## sAmUiLc

I learned that the gold cover is the original and the silver cover is the remastered one. And I read someone saying the silver one is shrill in spots. My experience in collecting CD tells me it could very well be true since the trend is for leaner sound in the name of more resolution. I am happy with the gold I have.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

sAmUiLc said:


> I learned that the gold cover is the original and the silver cover is the remastered one. And I read someone saying the silver one is shrill in spots. My experience in collecting CD tells me it could very well be true since the trend is for leaner sound in the name of more resolution. I am happy with the gold I have.


Thank goodness for equalizers as they can help out. As do good speakers/headphones! 
I've been through 4 pair of earbuds, I've even spent $$$ but to no avail. They deteriorate overtime...


----------



## sAmUiLc

These were originally 3 separate CDs released, then later re-issued on 2 CD set. I was in the middle of buying all three but when they released this set, I just got it. Love all the torch songs on this set.




Chibi Ubu said:


> Thank goodness for equalizers as they can help out. As do good speakers/headphones!
> I've been through 4 pair of earbuds, I've even spent $$$ but to no avail. They deteriorate overtime...


Gosh, I don't know what to say. I am least qualified to voice any opinion on what you are saying. As I grew older I disliked wearing headphone more and more. I probably haven't used one more than 15 years. I might have used earbuds couple of times. And I haven't used equalizer, no I never owned one, in fact tone controls over 3 decades at least.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

sAmUiLc said:


> Gosh, I don't know what to say. I am least qualified to voice any opinion on what you are saying. As I grew older I disliked wearing headphone more and more. I probably haven't used one more than 15 years. I might have used earbuds couple of times. And I haven't used equalizer, no I never owned one, in fact tone controls over 3 decades at least.


I would actually prefer not to use any of them, but my aging wife, and my sometimes testy impetuous son who lives with us both have a lot to say about it


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Eileen Farrell Sings Alec Wilder


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*Fly Me To The Moon*




*Don't let the picture put you off, it disappears rapidly into a fine piano live presentation *


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

I think it is a few live concerts mixed, judging from his speech here and there.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Another King(s).. this time Gipsy


----------



## sAmUiLc

One more King








I bought this CD when my kids were young. It is still fun to hear it by myself once in a while, even though they are all grown up and don't live with me.


----------



## Rogerx

Love Sublime

Renée Fleming, Brad Mehlda


Mehldau: A Tale
Mehldau: Extinguish My Eyes, I'll Go On Seeing You
Mehldau: His Caring Is A Nightmare To Us
Mehldau: I Love The Dark Hours Of My Being
Mehldau: I Love You, Gentlest Of Ways
Mehldau: Love Sublime
Mehldau: Memory
Mehldau: No One Lives His Life
Mehldau: Tears In Sleep
Mehldau: The Hour Is Striking So Close Above Me
Mehldau: Your First Word Was Light


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## starthrower




----------



## Rogerx

Edin Karamazov - The Lute is a Song

Edin Karamazov (lutes and electric guitar) with Renee Fleming, Kaliopi, Andreas Scholl & Sting


----------



## atsizat

Arabic Music


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## tortkis

Belladonna - Mary Halvorson








Halvorson (guitar), The Mivos Quartet: Olivia De Prato (violin), Maya Bennardo (violin), Victor Lowrie Tafoya (viola), and Tyler J. Borden (cello)








Belladonna, by Mary Halvorson


5 track album




maryhalvorson.bandcamp.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

A true master singer! Mesmerizing!!


----------



## sAmUiLc

The cover looks blurry above because depending on the angle the picture slightly changes.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*This Japanese Bassist Must Be STOPPED (Bass Battle)




*


----------



## atsizat

Forgotten Angel


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Underwater

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## haziz

*Vangelis*
Born: March 29, 1943, Agria, Greece
Died: May 17, 2022, France

Thanks for the music.


----------



## Chibi Ubu

This Could Be The Start of Something Big - Bobby Darin (TV Live)





(You're My) Soul & Inspiration - The Righteous Brothers





The Best Is Yet To Come - Michael Bublé


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc

Japanese CD of old French rocker bought at Walmart online. Now that is global!

There are 3 tracks I absolutely love, a few more alright.. the rest, I skip over.


----------



## sAmUiLc

One of my all-time favorite songs 'You Are So Beautiful' is in it.


----------



## atsizat

Gülden Karaböcek - Sevmek Nedir Ki (1978)


----------



## tortkis

Roland Dahinden: Naima (mode, 1997)








Roland Dahinden (tenor & alto trombones), Anthony Braxton (alto & sopranino saxes), Joe Fonda (bass), Art Fuller (drums)
compositions of Dahinden, Coltrane and Braxton
Naima


----------



## Chibi Ubu

*This 8 Year Old Bassist must be STOPPED (Bass Battle)*




*Sometimes I take a break and watch these*


----------



## Jay




----------



## pianozach

Chibi Ubu said:


> *This 8 Year Old Bassist must be STOPPED (Bass Battle)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *Sometimes I take a break and watch these*


I love little Ellen. I've seen several of her vids.

I've also seen quite a few featuring this sarcastic bass guy. He cracks me up.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The track #10, 'What Am I Supposed To Do' is one of my all-time favorite songs.


----------



## sAmUiLc

When the CD format was released to public, there were quite a few recordings came out to demonstrate its virtue. This Reference Recording was one of them and also one of the highly regarded ones. I haven't touched it for so long. I am curious to find out what kind of musical merits it presents now to me.


----------



## sAmUiLc

The most expensive single CD in my collection. I paid over 50 US dollar for a used one, because it was/is out of print. Actually it was very cheap compared to the other asking.. and turned out a clean copy.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

old school death metal


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Ludwig Schon




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi: In A Time Lapse

I Virtuosi Italiani, PMCE (Parco della Musica Contemporanea Ensemble)


----------



## Barbebleu

Joan Shelley - Over and Even. Beautifully crafted album with the ubiquitous Nathan Salsburg adding his superb guitar work.


----------



## Ludwig Schon

“Rimmin’ ‘em up and down. This is a crazy, ***** town we live in…”


----------



## sAmUiLc

Ute Lemper @ Edinburgh International Festival, 2014
with Scottish Chamber Orchestra / Lawrence Foster
On CD-R (2)

Ms. Lemper is a mesmerizing stage singing actress who captivates audience thoroughlyl


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

a queen of boogie-woogie and ragtime


----------



## SanAntone

The highly original work of violinist Jeff Gauthier and cellist Maggie Parkins, stars of the West Coast new music scene, resists classification. How deeply their Smudges debut rings and pulsates and pleases.

From “Music Of Chants,” Guy Klucevsek’s memorial to John Cage, through “Release,” Tom Flaherty’s layered journey through echo and repetition, Song And Call is this intrepid couple’s tethering of nature and technology. The result is a kind of cyborg chamber music that, from the start, immerses the listener in a cathedral of the mind. (downbeat)


----------



## tortkis

Terry Riley Cologne 1974










https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_kAIshnkwMJHTQ2CawkL2kCT5lq_iIYEWU


----------



## Jay




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi
Elements

Einaudi: ABC
Einaudi: Drop
Einaudi: Drop variation
Einaudi: Elements
Einaudi: Elements variation
Einaudi: Four Dimensions
Einaudi: Logos
Einaudi: Mountain
Einaudi: Night
Einaudi: Numbers
Einaudi: Petricor
Einaudi: Song For Gavin
Einaudi: Twice
Einaudi: Twice variation
Einaudi: Whirling Winds


----------



## Jay

Gerald Levinson: "Here of Amazing Most Now: Chamber Works 1973-2001"


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

Fado


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## pianozach

This song, titled *'s*, used to be in my live setlist.

*'s
Jim Bianco*


----------



## Rogerx

Finding a Voice - Mexican Song Cycles After 1920

Juan Carlos Mendoza, Jessica Monnier


----------



## Art Rock

Two organ improvisation CD's I found at a thrift store yesterday. The improviser is Sietze de Vries.


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## fbjim

The Portsmouth Sinfonia's parody of "Hooked on Classics". I prefer the parody.


----------



## atsizat

*Ennio Morricone - The Sicilan Clan (Venice, 2007)*


----------



## Blancrocher

Theme from Jean de Florette


----------



## Jay




----------



## Blancrocher

Jacques Brel, Dans le port d'Amsterdam


----------



## Blancrocher

Charles Aznavour, La Boheme


----------



## Rogerx

Manuel El Chachi Lopez-Ruiz: Gypsy Rumba Flamenco

Manuel Lopez-Ruiz (guitar)

Spanish Gypsy, Chachi Ensemle, El


----------



## Floeddie

*Long Long Day - Paul Simon (Live: from One Trick Pony -1980)
*




Band: Paul Simon: Vocals & Guitar
Tony Levin: Bass & Vocals (Background) 
Richard Tee: Piano, Keyboards, Vocals, Vocals (Background) 
Eric Gale: Guitar 
Steve Gadd: Drums


----------



## Blancrocher

Vengelis - soundtrack music for "The Bounty"


----------



## tortkis

Distant Saxophones, Jan Steele & Janet Sherbourne
















Distant Saxophones, by Jan Steele & Janet Sherbourne


19 track album




communitylibrary.bandcamp.com




Track 1-3 were released on Side A of Voices and Instruments from Brian Eno's Obscure label.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Floeddie

*Sting - Brand New Day*


----------



## Blancrocher

Ennio Morricone - from Once Upon a Time in the West


----------



## SanAntone

*Bluegrass And The Abstract Truth*

_This new project is a collaboration of four musical friends who are long-time veterans of the music industry. Greg Garrison is the bassist and has played with such artists as the Punch Brothers, Lyle Lovett, and Leftover Salmon. Grant Gordy is the guitarist and is a veteran of David Grisman’s quartet. Mandolinist Joe K. Walsh is known for his work with Darol Anger and the Gibson Brothers, and Alex Hargreaves has worked with the Turtle Island Quartet and Sarah Jarosz. 

This gathering has produced a really nice instrumental compilation of both original tunes and covers. These selections showcase each player’s talents and also exhibits the musical blend of instrumentation that the four have so easily accomplished. The originals consist of Walsh’s “The Wolf Who Cried Boy” and “The Bold Coast” while Gordy penned “The Elephant of Surprise” and “Sports.” Garrison’s contribution is “Woodpile” and Hargreaves gives the set “Rattlesnake Pass.”_ (Bluegrass Unlimited)


----------



## Blancrocher

David Lang, music from The Woodmans (So Percussion)


----------



## starthrower

The kid has soul!


----------



## Floeddie

*44/876 - Sting + Shaggy (2018)*
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=rsDw...BhODkQoybuExN-

*Reggae - very deep window shattering bass*


----------



## pianozach

I suffered through this.

Now it's YOUR turn.

Liberace
Feelin' Groovy

He dances too.


----------



## tortkis

Floating Into The Night, Julee Cruise (1989)
















Julee Cruise, David Lynch collaborator & 'Twin Peaks' singer, dead at 65


Best known for her collaborations with David Lynch, including ‘Twin Peaks‘ theme ’Falling,’ Julee Cruise was also a touring member of The B-52s for much of the '90s




www.brooklynvegan.com


----------



## Shaughnessy

pianozach said:


> I suffered through this.
> 
> Now it's YOUR turn.
> 
> Liberace
> Feelin' Groovy
> 
> He dances too.


Growing up in Ireland, this is what I envisioned America to be like - literally - As if a staged clip from a variety show were somehow a scene from a documentary - That this was how Americans dressed and how they behaved in the wild - That they half-walked and half-danced and broke out into song as if every-day life in the US was a real-life Hollywood musical - Several years later, upon being informed that we were emigrating there, I burst into tears... almost inconsolable - crying like an 11 year old lass hearing Sinéad O'Connor's "Nothing Compares 2 U" for the first time - Not so much over leaving our homeland, our friends, our family - but more the idea that I would have to wear those hideous trousers and half-walk and half-dance to school and break out into song when walking down the street - I remember telling my folks - "I'll not go - I swear to Christ that I'll swim back to Ireland if I have to..." - Geography was not one of my strong suits and I probably overestimated my ability to swim through all five of the Great Lakes and then cross the Atlantic - This sounds like the reminiscences of a child - and I wish they were - because I turned 14 the year we moved here and this anecdote makes me sound like a feckin' eejit...


----------



## Floeddie

Found on Presto Music:
*Shui Shou Pa Shui (Sailor Afraid of Water) - Jay Chou [Official Music Video - Ragtime revival] (2011)*


----------



## tortkis

Stephen Scott: Paisajes Audibles / Sounding Landscapes
Victoria Hansen, soprano; The Bowed Piano Ensemble










https://www.youtube.com/playlist?list=OLAK5uy_n0BEqogBkz5yH9YMYBPv1l0DfO3y5UkbE


----------



## Jay

[video]


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Art Rock

*Stacey Kent (with pianist Art Hirahira): Songs from Other Places (2021)*

I've been listening to American jazz singer Stacey Kent since I came across some CD's of hers in the company library in France (where she is very popular) in 2002. Most of her albums are in my collection, but this, her latest one, escaped my attention so far. I got it yesterday from the local library and giving it a first spin now. It is just what I expected - more of the same, but no complaints when that 'same' sounds so good.


----------



## pianozach

Write about what you know.


----------



## Floeddie

*Steve Hackett - I Know What I Like, Live at Hammersmith (2019)*


----------



## Barbebleu

Holiday listening in hot and sunny Marbella on the Costa Del Sol.

The Soul of the Sarod - Ali Akhbar Khan
Finer Moments 2 - Frank Zappa
Field Recordings - Eric Bibb
Heavy Horses (New shoes edition) CD2 and 3 - Jethro Tull
Hell on Church Street - Punch Brothers


----------



## Floeddie

Barbebleu said:


> Holiday listening in hot and sunny Marbella on the Costa Del Sol.


Sounds good to me... it's time for a Corona and lime or two.


----------



## Floeddie

*King Crimson - Eyes Wide Open*


----------



## Rogerx

Mariachi from Mexico
door Mariachi Azteca


----------



## Itullian

3 & 4


----------



## Marc Papeghin




----------



## Blancrocher

Tubular Bells


----------



## Marc Papeghin




----------



## Floeddie

*Son of a Preacher Man - Dusty Springfield (Live: The Ed Sullivan Show)*





*I Only Wanna Be With You - Dusty Springfield (Colorized, Stereo)*





*Wishin & Hopin - Dusty Springfield (1964)*


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## sAmUiLc

I used to have 2 LP set. On CD, this single disc is enough. Very spirited singing and performing!


----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: I giorni

Dalal (piano)


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Rogerx

Renée Fleming: Broadway

Renée Fleming (soprano)

BBC Concert Orchestra
Rob Fisher


Bock, J: Dear Friend (from She Loves Me)
Guettel: Fable
Kander, J: Love and Love Alone / Winter
Kern: All the things you are (from Very Warm for May)
Lloyd Webber, A: Tell me on a Sunday (from Tell Me On A Sunday)
Rodgers, R: I'm in love with a wonderful guy (from South Pacific)
Rodgers, R: Something wonderful (from The King & I)
Rodgers, R: The Sound of Music
Sondheim: The Glamorous Life
Sting: August Winds
Yeston: Unusual Way (from Nine, the musical)


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Jay




----------



## Manxfeeder

*Duke Ellington*

My wife bought me a vinyl player for my birthday, and I'm finally able to listen to all my old jazz records. I haven't heard these since the 1970s. It's like hanging out with old friends.


----------



## Jay




----------



## Rogerx

Twelve Moons

Jan Garbarek (soprano saxophone/tenor saxophone/synthesizer), Rainer Brüninghaus (piano/synthesizer), Eberhard Weber (bass), Manu Katché (drums), Marilyn Mazur (percussion), Agnes Buen Garnås (vocals), Mari Boine Persen (vocals)


----------



## Marc Papeghin




----------



## Manxfeeder

Art Rock said:


> I've been listening to American jazz singer Stacey Kent since I came across some CD's of hers in the company library in France (where she is very popular) in 2002.


I'm not familiar with her. I'm listening on YouTube. I like the sense of vulnerability or maybe intimacy in her voice, and she has a lovely way of phrasing. Thanks for the introduction!


----------



## Chilham

Nils Lofgren: Night After Night

Part of the soundtrack of my youth.


----------



## vespertine

My favourite a cappella group, Voctave. What a lovely, rich sound on the alto and a delight when she goes up on the "wind" at 6:10.


----------



## Rogerx

Nyman: No Time in Eternity

Ensemble Céladon, Paulin Bündgen


----------



## tortkis

Norberg/Apondalifa by Tim Hecker








Norberg/Apondalifa, by Tim Hecker


2 track album




room40.bandcamp.com


----------



## Rogerx

Ute Lemper: Berlin Cabaret Songs

Sung in English

Ute Lemper (mezzo-soprano), Jeff Cohen (piano)

Matrix Ensemble, Robert Ziegler

Goldschmidt, B: The washed-up lover
Holländer: Chuck Out The Men
Holländer: Eine kleine Sehnsucht
Holländer: Ich weiß nicht, zu wem ich gehöre
Holländer: Münchhausen
Holländer: O just suppose
Holländer: Raus mit den Männern!
Holländer: Sex Appeal
Holländer: Wir wollen alle wieder Kinder sein!!
Holländer: Zieh Dich aus, Petronella!
Nelson, Rudolf: A little Attila
Nelson, Rudolf: Peter Peter, Komm Zu Mir Zuruck!
Spoliansky: Das Lila Lied
Spoliansky: I am a vamp
Spoliansky: It's all a swindle
Spoliansky: Maskulinum-Femininum
Spoliansky: The Lavender Song
Spoliansky: The Smart Set
Spoliansky: Wenn Die Beste Freundin Mit Der Besten Freundin
Spoliansky: When the special girlfriend


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## SanAntone




----------



## Rogerx

Einaudi: Fly

Dalal (piano)


----------



## atsizat

Sezen Aksu - Ben Kedim Yatağım (2017)

I find the part that starts after 1:13 to be so melancholic.


----------



## sAmUiLc

Only a few selected (by me) tracks


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Jay




----------



## atsizat

Nil Burak- İzmir


----------



## atsizat

Unforgettable


----------



## Andante Largo

Huang Jiang Qin 黄江琴 - Silence Is Gold 沉默是金 (Track 01) Silent Rain 无声雨


----------



## sAmUiLc

its contents..
Amalia Rodrigues - The Art Of Amalia Her Greatest Recordings - Amazon.com Music

The Queen of Fado


----------



## sAmUiLc

The Queen of Korean ballad


----------



## sAmUiLc

contents..


Amazon.com


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## Rogerx

The Magnificent Voice Of Eileen Farrell

Eileen Farrell (soprano), The London Festival Chorus (chorus)

The London Festival Orchestra, Robert Sharples


trad.: Deep River
trad.: Nobody knows the trouble I seen
trad.: Piece of Mind
trad.: We Shall Overcome
Arlen: I Got Dat Feelin'
Brahe: Bless this house
Firestone: If l could tell you (Marshall)
Malotte: The Lord's Prayer
Rasbach: Trees
Rodgers, R: Carousel
Rodgers, R: Climb Every Mountain (from The Sound of Music)
Rodgers, R: If I Loved You (from Carousel)
Rodgers, R: You'll never walk alone (from Carousel)


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: The Martial Arts Trilogy (Excerpts from Original Soundtracks, Sony)*

The Trilogy of movies for this CD includes Crouching Tiger Hidden Dragon, The Banquet, and Hero. This is some of Tan Dun's best known work in the area, and although I'm filing this under Classical (as I usually do when the composer also makes classical music for the concert hall), in reality it is a bit more crossover with classical as well as pop sound bytes.


----------



## Rogerx

Arvo Pärt - Alina

Vladimir Spivakov (violin), Sergei Berzodny (piano), Alexander Malter (piano), Dietmar Schwalke (cello)


----------



## sAmUiLc

This is a stupidest song.





Blame the boy, gal. And thank your friend, she did you a huge favor.


----------



## tortkis

Quixotism - Oren Ambarchi (Editions Mego)









Oren Ambarchi - guitars and percussion
Thomas Brinkmann - computable drums with an application to the Entscheidungsproblem (Parts 1-5)
Matt Chamberlain - drums & electronics (Parts 3 & 4)
Crys Cole - contact mics & brushes (Part 4)
Eyvind Kang - bowed gender (Part 1) & violas (Part 5)
Jim O' Rourke - synths (Parts 4 & 5)
John Tilbury - piano (Parts 1 & 2)
U-zhaan - tabla (Part 5)
Ilan Volkov & the Icelandic Symphony Orchestra (Parts 1 & 3)

recorded 2012-2014


----------



## Rogerx

Tiersen: La Plage

Arrangements for Guitar

George Tossikian (guitar)


----------



## Floeddie

errata


----------



## atsizat

Ahmet Kaya - Ada Sahilleri (2001)


----------



## atsizat

*Giorgio Carnini - Angeli Negri (1968)*


----------



## Rogerx

Islands: The Essential Einaudi 

Ludovico Einaudi (piano, acoustic guitar), laura riccardi (violin), antonio leofreddi (viola), Marco Decimo (cello), Robert Lippok (percussion), Harald Kündgen (marimba)

Royal Philharmonic Orchestra, Czech National Symphony Orchestra, Prague, Robert Ziegler


----------



## Rogerx

The Golden Gate Quartet - Gospel Train (1937-1942)

Selected works including 'Golden Gate Gospel Train' 'Gabriel Blows His Horn' and more

The Golden Gate Quartet


----------



## Rogerx

Halffter, E: Carmen

Frankfurt Radio Symphony Orchestra, Mark Fitz-Gerald


----------



## Art Rock

*Tan Dun: 2000 Today (Gypsy Kings, BBC Concert Orchestra, NChiCa Orchestra, London Voices, New London Children's Choir, Tan Dun, Sony)*

I remember buying this cheap many years ago and and really disliking it. Oh well, one more spin. No, I was right first time.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Strega Musica, by Make Noise Music
Electronic music compilation here on "Strega" synth by Make Noise Music. So far it's ambient soundscapes.


----------



## Rogerx

Ravi Shankar Live at Monterey (1967)

Ravi Shankar (sitar), Alla Rakha (tabla)


----------



## Floeddie

*Zappa Plays Zappa - I'm The Slime (Live)*






Dweezil is no composer, but he is a skilled guitarist with a number of influences that are worthy. An Honorable mention goes to Napoleon Murphy Brock (Vocal & Saxophones , Joe Travers (Percussion/Drums), and Schelia Gonzalez (Horns, Woodwinds, Keyboards, Vocals). I've seen Dweezil perform live 4 or 5 times over the years, and this cut always cheers me up!


----------



## atsizat

*Nil Burak - Sen De Başını Alıp Gitme (1989)*


----------



## atsizat

Alternative Version


----------



## Barbebleu

Travelogue - Joni Mitchell. Lovely reworking of some of her songs.


----------



## N Fowleri

Devotional and Love Songs
Nusrat Fateh Ali Khan and Party
Label: Real World


----------



## atsizat

*Ahmet Kaya - Koru Kendini (1988)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Symphony 5 & 6 by Dvorak, Volunteers by Jefferson Airplane and Decievers by Arch Enemy. Also some live videos with Gåte.


----------



## N Fowleri

How to make a kazoo sound like a trumpet or a harmonica


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris with Rodney Crowell and the inimitable Albert Lee...


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Rogerx

John Adams: Piano Music

Jeroen van Veen (piano)

Adams, J: American Berserk (2001)
Adams, J: China Gates
Adams, J: Hallelujah Junction
Adams, J: Phrygian Gates for solo piano


----------



## Shaughnessy

Emmylou Harris with Vince Gill on mandolin and harmony...

Vince Gill is a fierce guitarist - I once saw him completely smoke Eric Clapton at a festival just outside Chicago...


----------



## Barbebleu

FZ Plays the Music of FZ. Frank on guitar. Tribute album curated by Dweezil of three of Frank’s favourite guitar solos. Live and studio versions of each plus a bonus live track of a random blues improv. Ok album but a strange release really. 🤔


----------



## Floeddie

Barbebleu said:


> FZ Plays the Music of FZ. Frank on guitar. Tribute album curated by Dweezil of three of Frank’s favourite guitar solos. Live and studio versions of each plus a bonus live track of a random blues improv. Ok album but a strange release really. 🤔


It was released in 1996, it was a memorial tribute album which explains a lot. Frank passed in 1993, which was a dark day in my family's life. I give it a 3 of 5 rating, but it is very low on my revisit list. Those were sad days.


----------



## bharbeke

Shaughnessy said:


> Emmylou Harris with Vince Gill on mandolin and harmony...
> 
> Vince Gill is a fierce guitarist - I once saw him completely smoke Eric Clapton at a festival just outside Chicago...


Vince Gill is one of those rare musicians whose skills at playing guitar, singing, and songwriting are all stratospheric. For those who are interested in sampling an album, I would recommend High Lonesome Sound or Next Big Thing.


----------



## Rogerx

And So It Goes

Ensemble Amarcord


Joel: And So It Goes
Kaempfert: Strangers in the night
Kander, J: New York, New York
Lennon, J: Blackbird
Mayfield: Hit The Road Jack
Mercury: Somebody to Love


----------



## Shaughnessy

Another live clip with Rodney Crowell and Albert Lee...


----------



## pianozach

Paul Anka really knows how to "work it" doesn't he?


----------



## Floeddie

*Tennessee Ernie Ford - Sixteen Tons*


----------



## Shaughnessy

However, the album (Luxury Liner) may be better known for including the first cover version of Townes Van Zandt's 1972 song "Pancho and Lefty", which subsequently became Van Zandt's best-known composition


----------



## Floeddie

*For a complete change in pace, here is Stick Men with their rendition of Stravinsky's Firebird Suite from their album 'Soup' (2010):*


















Stick Men is comprised of Tony Levin (Electric Bass), Pat Mastellotto (Drums & Percussion), and Michael Bernier (Chapman Stick). I saw them perform this live on stage in 2011. Levin & Mastellotto are long time members of King Crimson, and have been key contributors to King Crimson for decades. I believe that piece this was done as an homage to the spirit and leadership of Robert Fripp & with respect to Igor Stravinsky. This is not for everyone.


----------



## Malx

I've just discovered this thread for the first time and realised this is the place to post my annual listen to an album which is unique.

*Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica.*


----------



## Rogerx

The David Grisman Quintet






1 E.M.D.
2 Swing 51
3 Opus 57
4 Blue Midnite
5 Pneumonia
6 Minor Swing
7 Fish Scale
8 16-16
9 Richochet
10 Dawg's Rag


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Floeddie

Malx said:


> I've just discovered this thread for the first time and realised this is the place to post my annual listen to an album which is unique.
> 
> *Captain Beefheart - Trout Mask Replica.*


Yes, I remember the days of my misspent youth... I had a close friend who really liked this one, I gave it mixed marks at the time. Those were the earlier days of 'concept' albums, and the beginnings of Prog. Though this is different, it comes to mind as an orchestral event for my associates & I:


----------



## atsizat

*Tanju Okan - Çık Git İçimden (1972)*







*Tanju Okan - Koy Koy Koy (1972)*


----------



## Floeddie

*Natsume Yuujinchou - Piano Collection (Cat Trumpet, Artist) 5 Songs, 2016; 16 min 27 sec total*





This is a collection of piano songs that are meditative, calming, and peaceful. Influences are Classical, Asian, Buddhist, & Shinto. I find a sense of wholeness & renewal when I visit this type of music, it's strongly reminiscent of Eric Satie, but with an Asian flavor. I wonder if anyone will sample a song or two.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Some viking metal! New one from Amon Amarth.


----------



## pianozach

Floeddie said:


> *Natsume Yuujinchou - Piano Collection (Cat Trumpet, Artist) 5 Songs, 2016; 16 min 27 sec total*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> This is a collection of piano songs that are meditative, calming, and peaceful. Influences are Classical, Asian, Buddhist, & Shinto. I find a sense of wholeness & renewal when I visit this type of music, it's strongly reminiscent of Eric Satie, but with an Asian flavor. I wonder if anyone will sample a song or two.



I found a harp cover of *Ito wa Kanashi





 *


----------



## Floeddie

pianozach said:


> I found a harp cover of *Ito wa Kanashi
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> *


Nice cover.


----------



## Rogerx

Immersion

Angèle Dubeau (violin), La Pietà, Julie Triquet




Amar, A: Human
Amar, A: Inanna
Amar, A: Planet Ocean Suite
Anzovino: Water Lilies
Arnalds: 1440 (Eulogy for Evolution)
Arnalds: Doria
Einaudi: Fly
Glass, P: Façades
Greenwood, J: There will be Blood: Suite
Hadjadj: Flying
Helmersson: The Grandmaster Suite
Marianelli: My Edward & I
Nyman: If
Reich: Duet


----------



## Dulova Harps On




----------



## Jay




----------



## Shaughnessy

Another live clip from "Top of the Pops" with Rodney Crowell and Albert Lee..


----------



## Floeddie

Harper's Bizarre: Feelin' Groovy (Paul Simon, Composer)


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Sevmek Nedir Ki (1978)*


----------



## Rogerx

La Musique de Paris

Michel Legrand and His Orchestra

Auric, Georges (1899-1983)
Ferré, Léo (1916-93)
Giraud, Hubert Yves Adrian (1920-2016)
Jaubert, Maurice (1900-40)
Kern, Jerome (1885-1945)
Kosma, Joseph (1905-69)
Monnot, Marguerite (1903-61)
Offenbach, Jacques (1819-80)
Porter, Cole Albert (1893-1964)
Scotto, Vincent (1874-1952)
Trenet, Charles (1913-2001)
Yvain, Maurice (1891-1965)


----------



## Floeddie

*Sleepwalk - The Ventures*


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Sürünüyorum (1978)*


----------



## Rogerx

Glass,Aguas da Amazonia

Uakti


----------



## neoshredder

Listening to Type O Negative - October Rust. A modern metal classic!


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Dilek Taşı (1978)*


----------



## SanAntone

*Gity Razaz* : _The Strange Highway








_

"Out August 5, 2022 on BIS Records, _The Strange Highway_ is an album of works whose haunting, ethereal landscapes are not static: this body of sonic spaces is restless, ever shifting and re-forming. In track after track of stark beauty, composer *Gity Razaz *showcases her impressive command of string instrument writing and takes us on a journey into cavernous spaces filled with unearthly sonorities and evocative, immersive story-telling.

Commissioned by Richard Aaron for the 3rd Amsterdam Cello Biennale, the title track for cello octet is a deliciously rich surround-sound cello fest. This is ten minutes of high-octane music, with power and gravitas en masse; a driven, focused traversing of texture and emotion. The *All-American Cello Band* (Julie Albers, Jake Braun, Denise Djokic, Paul Dwyer, Ken Olsen, David Requiro, Sæunn Thorsteinsdottir, and Sarina Zhang) fully delivers here, meeting every demand of the music with expertise and devotion." (I Care If You Listen)


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Electronic


----------



## Rogerx

Ola Gjeilo: Stone Rose

Ola Gjeilo (piano), Tom Barber, David Coucheron (violin) & Johannes Martens (cello)


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Anıların Bana Yeter (1984)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Norwegian folkmusic here, both modern and traditional.


----------



## Shaughnessy




----------



## Shaughnessy

Strangely fascinating...


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Gözüm Seni Görmese De (1984)*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

So I'm trapped by Gåte again! Hope somebody can hear the charm with Norwegian folk music and rock that I do <3 Singer Gunnhild Sundli is probably 19 here.


----------



## SanAntone

*Adams: I Was Looking at the Ceiling and Then I Saw the Sky*










Composer(s): Adams, John
Lyricist(s): Jordan, June
Conductor(s): Simon, Klaus
Orchestra(s): Holst-Sinfonietta
Artist(s): Friedrich, Jeannette; Gardell, Lilith; Haas, Darius de; Holst, Jonas; Mühlpointner, Martina; Neisser, Markus Alexander; Trotman, Kimako Xavier

I suppose the best way to classify this work is as a concert musical or revue. Here's the Naxos description:

*Introduction*
It is difficult to categorise John Adams’s I was looking at the ceiling and then I saw the sky. Initially it seems easier to define it as what it is not. For example it is not an opera. To be sure, it consists exclusively of music. There are, however, no through-composed scenes, no dramatic arch-forms in music, such as distinguish operas, as with the two John Adams operas Nixon in China and The Death of Klinghoffer. We are not here concerned with that serious music expected in an opera, but rather with a varied series of popular styles: gospel follows pop, jazz ballad to rock number, Whitney Houston to Supertramp. There is no orchestra playing, but instead just a rock band of clarinet, saxophone, keyboards, guitar, bass and percussion.

Is this then a musical? Perhaps in a certain sense, but certainly not as the term is generally understood. Neither in the choice of material nor in form is it to be compared with My Fair Lady or Starlight Express, lacking the typical dialogue and the obligatory dance numbers. The social criticism of the material recalls rather the engaged political theatre of a Bertold Brecht that also contains songs.

The novelty and individuality of this song play is, rather, the abandonment of explanatory connecting dialogue, recitative, or anything like that: as in a songcycle - or a pop album - 23 songs in five-minute format follow one another. In its course, however, it tells a story, forms a theatre piece, a play. Although the piece takes over formal elements from all current musictheatre genres, the result is quite original.

*The Composition*
This unique art-form is the product of the collaboration of three great figures in American culture, the composer John Adams, the poet and civil rights champion June Jordan, and the stage director Peter Sellars who already had joined with the composer in the development of his earlier operas. Adams obviously wanted to produce a piece in Broadway style, and after June Jordan was recruited as librettist, the theme of the work was established: a combinaton of social criticism and love story, characteristic of June Jordan’s poetry. From the first, love was in the foreground for the authors, as June Jordan wrote in an article for the programme book of the first performance, explaining that they were agreed on love as the first and principal focus of the work; at the centre of it was the question “Who is this man?” or “Who is this woman?”, and what is their relationship; in the most natural way there is drawn together a vast amount of information that ranges from the characters’ probable favourite foods and favourite music to the political implications of their identities.


----------



## Rogerx

Canto Ostinato Piano Solo

Polo de Haas


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

New album by OZZY out today! Sounds nice <3


----------



## Jay




----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

...so I had to hear this one again...


----------



## pianozach

Bernard Herrmann


----------



## Rogerx

Cinema Classics Vol. 11


Milos Stevove (horn), Giorgio Lamberti (tenor), Norbert Kraft (guitar), Denisa Slepkovska (mezzo-soprano), Jenö Jandó (piano), Bertalan Hock (organ), Lila Larinova (soprano), Csaba Onczay (cello)

Slovak State Philharmonic Orchestra, Košice, Cappella Istropolitana, Slovak Radio Symphony Orchestra, Slovak Philharmonic Chorus, Johannes Wildner, Richard Edlinger, Jozef Kopelman, Alexander Rahbari


----------



## sAmUiLc




----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Kısmet Olursa (1984)*


----------



## Rogerx

Essencia do Brasil

Brazilian Guitar Quartet



Gomes: Sonata in D major
Guarnieri, C: Cancao sertaneja
Guarnieri, C: Danca Brasileira
Guarnieri, C: Dança Negra
Guarnieri, C: Ponteio No. 24
Mignone: Lundu
Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 for at least 8 cellos


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Almost 300 years since the devil played this tune at a wedding...


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Rogerx said:


> Essencia do Brasil
> 
> Brazilian Guitar Quartet
> 
> 
> 
> Gomes: Sonata in D major
> Guarnieri, C: Cancao sertaneja
> Guarnieri, C: Danca Brasileira
> Guarnieri, C: Dança Negra
> Guarnieri, C: Ponteio No. 24
> Mignone: Lundu
> Villa-Lobos: Bachianas Brasileiras No. 1 for at least 8 cellos


Think it's 8 and a half


----------



## Rogerx

Griffes: Piano Works,

Michael Lewin (piano), Janice Weber (piano)


Griffes: Dance in A minor
Griffes: Fantasy Pieces, Op. 6
Griffes: Hansel und Gretel: Overture
Griffes: Piece in B-flat major
Griffes: Piece in D minor
Griffes: Piece in E major
Griffes: Symphonische Phantasie (version for 2 pianos)
Griffes: The Pleasure Dome of Kubla Khan
Griffes: Three Preludes


----------



## SanAntone

_*The Mars Volta*’s first album in a decade is self-titled to signify “a clean slate.” The album has been led by the singles “Blacklight Shine,” “Graveyard Love,” and “Vigil.” The video for “Blacklight Shine” is composed of a Bomba performance captured in guitarist Omar Rodríguez-López’s birthplace of Puerto Rico, while the description of the short film “Graveyard Love” features a timeline of colonialism on the island. The record also touches on singer Cedric Bixler-Zavala’s time in the Church of Scientology, which contributed to the Mars Volta’s 2013 breakup. His wife, actor Chrissie Carnell, is one of the people who has accused Scientologist and That ’70s Show actor Danny Masterson of assault. _(Pitchfork)


----------



## Art Rock

*Brian Eno: Here Come the Warm Jets (1973)
Brian Eno: Taking Tiger Mountain (By Strategy) (1974)
Brian Eno: Discreet Music (1975)*

Listening again to three of the first five Eno albums to see whether I was wrong in leaving them off my list of favourite albums (the other two, Another Green World and Before And After Science made it). All three are good (first) to very good (the other two), but I was right to leave them off. Lining up some more Eno albums (1978-1982) for another Sunday.


----------



## atsizat

It's so melancholic.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Here's a "classic" in acoustic version.


----------



## Rogerx

Turning World

Shiva Feshareki, London Contemporary Orchestra, Robert Ames


Feshareki, Shiva (b.1987)


----------



## atsizat

*Gülden Karaböcek - Ben Olmalıydım (1983)*


----------



## janwillemvanaalst

*Singh Kaur* (Laura Drew; vocals, composer) with *Kim Robertson* (Harp, synthesizer): *Ardas* (1989), from the *Crimson collection*.

Angelic meditative music to facilitate the practice of turning inward, away from the "prison of the senses". Commissioned by Yogi Bhajan, founder of Kundalini Yoga.


----------



## SanAntone

Rogerx said:


> Turning World
> Shiva Feshareki, London Contemporary Orchestra, Robert Ames
> Feshareki, Shiva (b.1987)


Fascinating artist and work.


----------



## Rogerx

Canhotinho interpreta Waldir Azevedo

Canhotinho (guitar)

Azevedo, W: Brasileirinho
Gounod: Ave Maria
Jarre, M: Doctor Zhivago: Lara’s Theme
Nazareth: Brejeiro (Mischievous)


----------



## Floeddie

Rogerx said:


> Canhotinho interpreta Waldir Azevedo
> 
> Canhotinho (guitar)
> 
> Azevedo, W: Brasileirinho
> Gounod: Ave Maria
> Jarre, M: Doctor Zhivago: Lara’s Theme
> Nazareth: Brejeiro (Mischievous)


With the curious listing of Goudno, Jarre M, etc., I went and looked at Spotify, and it is none of the above:









The playlist wouldn't import for unknown reasons, but what I found is what is Brazilian? Portuguese? Very entertaining.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

One of Norways most famous traditional musicians here playing a "halling" folk dance.


----------



## SanAntone

Followup to 2017's Alehouse Sessions.

*The Playhouse Sessions
Bjarte Eike & Barocksolistene*










The Alehouse Sessions – curated and devised by Bjarte Eike – is an ever changing and evolving insight into the music of the English 17th Century tavern. It gives audiences a window into this tumultuous period through Purcell overtures, English sea shanties, and Scandinavian folk songs thrown in for good measure.

These sessions have already been hailed as ‘irresistible’ [The Times], ‘superb’ [The Scotsman] and ‘fabulously unrestrained’ [The Guardian], and they have diverted away from the traditional concert model by ‘creating the effect of a late night jamming session’ [BBC Music Magazine].

From Alehouse to Playhouse Bjarte Eike and his barnstorming Barokksolistene capture the vital spark of Restoration London’s entertainment scene with a captivating new recording for Rubicon Classics! The Playhouse Sessions will be released on 23 September 2022 to coincide with Barokksolistene’s concert double-bill at London’s Southbank Centre.  (band website)


----------



## Floeddie

A Beautiful Love Story:




Excellent


----------



## Rogerx

Ludovico Einaudi & Ballaké Sissoko: Diario Mali

Ludovico Einaudi (piano)


----------



## pianozach

As I Wind Down the Pines
The Tragically Hip
2000


----------



## SanAntone

*Hildur Guðnadóttir (1982) | Saman (2014)*
Hildur Ingveldardóttir Guðnadóttir is an Icelandic musician and composer. A classically trained cellist, she has played and recorded with the bands Pan Sonic, Throbbing Gristle, Múm, and Stórsveit Nix Noltes, and has toured with Animal Collective and Sunn O))). She has also produced solo works.










_Saman_ is Hildur’s fourth solo record, and like her collaborations and past material, it’s modest but crafted with care. It’s a delicate record of balances and obfuscations, consisting of sparse instrumentals composed of arrangements for cello and voice, the pairing of which form the dyad that represents togetherness — thus, _Saman_, which is Icelandic for “together.” The album subsists wholly on Hildur’s clarity of form, an insular composing style that neglects context and choreographs an unwitnessed journey with myriad shifts in mood and setting throughout each piece.  (Tiny Mix Tapes)


----------



## Rogerx

Hans Zimmer: The Classics

Lang Lang, Amy Dickson, The Piano Guys, 2Cellos, Leona Lewis, Till Bronner, Lindsey Stirling



Brönner, Till
Buniatishvili, Khatia
Dickson, Amy
Lang, Lang
Vengerov, Maxim


----------



## Floeddie

*Hiromi Uehara - Silver Lining Suite*





This has a 55% Jazz to 45% Classical ratio, the band is a Pianist and a string quartet, served up as a quintet. It was conceived during the COVID lockdown in Japan. I recently saw it performed at the MIM in Scottsdale AZ, PUBLIQuartet was the string section. A totally electrifying and overwhelming concert.


----------



## Mowgli

Floeddie said:


> It was released in 1996, it was a memorial tribute album which explains a lot. Frank passed in 1993, which was a dark day in my family's life. I give it a 3 of 5 rating, but it is very low on my revisit list. Those were sad days.


Were you at the Pauley Pavilion on August 7, 1971 by any chance?
You were. Thanks for that.
JABFLA was one of my first LPs.

At Winter Island in Salem Mass in '84 Frank broke a string playing the Whipping Post solo. He quickly bent it out of the way and carried on without a comma. The crowd went wild.


----------



## SanAntone

*Taylor Deupree | Small Winters*










Using an ARP 2600 synthesizer, a glockenspiel, and a cassette player, Deupree demonstrates the software’s ability to create happy little accidents, shuffling textures, and idiosyncratic loops. It’s not that he lacks for equipment to turn towards a plugin – but as a collaborator in its development, _Small Winters_ becomes a culmination of the composer’s instrument design, be that a real or virtual nature. And if you haven’t read the background behind its creation, you wouldn’t even know that a plugin was involved. The first and longest piece on the album goes on for over fifteen minutes, but you quickly get lost in its tenderness, with a gentle touch of a lullaby, softly drifting away. (Headphone Commute)

Label: Puremagnetik
Released: June 14, 2022


----------



## haydnguy

RIP Loretta Lynn, who died this morning at age 90.


----------



## Rogerx

Ola Gjeilo Dawn


Ola Gjeilo


----------



## atsizat




----------



## SanAntone

*BAKUDI SCREAM: The Tragedy of Hikikomori Loveless (feat. Vicky Chow)*






Conceived and composed by Rohan Chander under his BAKUDI SCREAM avatar, "The Tragedy of Hikikomori Loveless" draws part of its inspiration from a documentary about young shut-ins in Japan, but expands beyond issues of isolation to loosely contemplate shared experiences of body dysmorphia, synthesized identity, biotechnology, science fiction and ancient artifacts imbued with collective memory.

Part of a larger work entitled FINAL SKIN, the piece merges MIDI sequences and sampled elements with electronic keyboard washes and textures, performed by Vicky Chow, to create a sound environment that has roots in hyperpop, classical, avant-garde improvisation and video game scores, all with references to artists ranging from John Cage to Space Afrika.

“When Vicky sits down to play, she’s in her castle, playing as a character called Architect Prince, and she’s collecting information,” Chander explains. “Part of the way, gesturally, she performs as an archaeological act. She moves to the sides of the keyboard, as if trying to rip it open. So as the piece is performed, a lot of how she interacts with the keyboard is in an attempt to uncover some deeper truth within the relic.”


----------



## pianozach

An oddball Concerto from Francis Poulenc. Kind of like a Mac 'n' Cheese Smoothie, or Licorice Hot Dogs.

I like how it starts out with a bang - smacks you across the face with a big fat G Minor chord.

*Concerto for Organ, Timpani and Strings in G minor*


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

Very old song here, with Norwegian text. Also Paul Simon used the melody in American Tune.


----------



## SanAntone

Kjetil Heggelund said:


> Very old song here, with Norwegian text. Also Paul Simon used the melody in American Tune.


Not real, real, old, about 400 years, ~1600: - Hans Leo Hassler wrote the melody to a secular song which was adapted for the hymn "O Sacred Head, Now Wounded, which Bach used in the St. Matthew Passion, and some other cantatas.

Unless the German usage was taken from an earlier Norwegian source ....


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund

SanAntone said:


> Not real, real, old, about 400 years, ~1600: - Hans Leo Hassler wrote the melody to a secular song which was adapted for the hymn "O Sacred Head, Now Wounded, which Bach used in the St. Matthew Passion, and some other cantatas.
> 
> Unless the German usage was taken from an earlier Norwegian source ....


Pretty sure Hassler is the original, by very old I mean VERY old compared to just old 70's music 🤪


----------



## Itullian




----------



## Floeddie

errata


----------



## pianozach

Floeddie said:


> errata


*Erratas: The Mysterious Word You Shouldn't Search For *






Disclaimer: I do not think that any of the stuff in this video has been properly corroborated by any credible fact-checking. It's very possible that the "information" in this video is nothing but bullpucky.

There's some interesting background music used in the video, though:

Music: 
"Contraband" by Lovren 
"Between Four Eyes" by Czar Donic 
"Red Moon" by Etienne Roussel 
"Pull Back" by Brendon Moeller 
"Collapse" by Myuu

Occasionally in the video you'll hear the faint sound of the Emergency Alert System "alert sound".


----------



## Floeddie

pianozach said:


> *Erratas: The Mysterious Word You Shouldn't Search For *
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Disclaimer: I do not think that any of the stuff in this video has been properly corroborated by any credible fact-checking. It's very possible that the "information" in this video is nothing but bullpucky.
> 
> There's some interesting background music used in the video, though:
> 
> Music: "Contraband" by Lovren "Between Four Eyes" by Czar Donic "Red Moon" by Etienne Roussel "Pull Back" by Brendon Moeller "Collapse" by Myuu
> 
> Occasionally in the video you'll hear the faint sound of the Emergency Alert System "alert sound".


----------



## tortkis

Solos (Unseen Worlds)








Dickie Landry: Tenor & Soprano Sax, Electric Piano
Richard Peck: Tenor Sax
Robert Prado: Trumpet & Bass
Rusty Gilder: Trumpet & Bass
Jon Smith: Tenor Sax
Alan Braufman: Alto Sax
David Lee: Drums
recorded 1972

highly energetic free improvisation concert by all Louisiana musicians, except Braufman, including saxophonists of Philip Glass ensemble Dickie Landry and Richard Peck.


----------



## SanAntone

*Donald Fagen* _Sunken Condos_






_Sunken Condos_ is less of a solo album, more of a collaboration with his long-time sideman, the trumpeter *Michael Leonhart*, who also plays drums and a variety of keyboard instruments. _Sunken Condos_ maintains the feeling of close-miked warmth and maturity that brings _Morph the Cat_ alive. All Fagen's songwriting trademarks are here: typically a one-chord groove on the A section, with modulations, harmonies and horn backings on the bridge—"Slinky Thing" and "Good Stuff" are examples. 

The album features a guest appearance by *Kurt Rosenwinkel* on guitar ("Planet D'Rhonda"), plus the usual long list of experienced jazzers, including *Jim Pugh* on trombone, *Walt Weiskopf* on tenor, and bass veteran *Jay Leonhart *(father of Michael) on "The New Breed." The cool vibes on "Planet D'Rhonda" are courtesy of Jay's multi-talented son. (All About Jazz)


----------



## SanAntone

*Fever Ray - 'What They Call Us' *


----------



## Floeddie

*Wings - Greatest Hits (1978)*




Say what you will about Paul & Linda, I hear these likeable tunes in the spirit in which I believe that they were intended. They were a lovely couple. That's not to say everything Paul ever did was awesome, contrary to public opinion as I perceive it.


----------



## pianozach

Floeddie said:


> *Wings - Greatest Hits (1978)*
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Say what you will about Paul & Linda, I hear these likeable tunes in the spirit in which I believe that they were intended. They were a lovely couple. That's not to say everything Paul ever did was awesome, contrary to public opinion as I perceive it.


That is a great early collection of earlier solo (?!?!) McCartney songs. While Wings was a viable band, I still see most of its output as solo McCartney (as well as "*Ram*", which is credited to both Paul AND Linda)

There's been some subsequent collections (*Wingspan, All the Best*, and *Pure McCartney*) that are equally great. 

His live albums (*Wings Over America, Tripping the Live Fantastic, Unplugged, Paul Is Live, Back in the US/World*, and *Good Evening New York City*) are ALSO wonderful collections, and include some of his Beatles songs as well.


----------



## Floeddie

pianozach said:


> That is a great early collection of earlier solo (?!?!) McCartney songs. While Wings was a viable band, I still see most of its output as solo McCartney (as well as "*Ram*", which is credited to both Paul AND Linda)
> 
> There's been some subsequent collections (*Wingspan, All the Best*, and *Pure McCartney*) that are equally great.
> 
> His live albums (*Wings Over America, Tripping the Live Fantastic, Unplugged, Paul Is Live, Back in the US/World*, and *Good Evening New York City*) are ALSO wonderful collections, and include some of his Beatles songs as well.


Linda was more of a factor a little later on... she was the love of Paul's life. After Linda passed, Paul waned a bit. I don't listen to his current works. There is so much other music and so little time, ya know!


----------



## Rogerx

20th Century Foxtrots Vol. 2

Gottlieb Wallisch (piano)

Hindemith: Tuttifäntchen - suite
Sekles: Little Shimmy
Weill, K: The Threepenny Opera


----------



## pianozach

Rogerx said:


> 20th Century Foxtrots Vol. 2
> 
> Gottlieb Wallisch (piano)
> 
> Hindemith: Tuttifäntchen - suite
> Sekles: Little Shimmy
> Weill, K: The Threepenny Opera


Decades ago I got to Musical Direct a college production of *The Threepenny Opera*. Our "orchestra" consisted of myself on piano, an electric bassist, and a 14-year-old girl with an accordion. For some reason I ended up singing The Ballad of Mack the Knife at the top of the show.

Good times.


----------



## Rogerx

Nietzsche: Piano Music

Jeroen van Veen (piano)

Nietzsche: Albumblatt
Nietzsche: Da geht in Bach
Nietzsche: Das Fragment an sich
Nietzsche: Edes titok. Rhapsodisch
Nietzsche: Ermanarich
Nietzsche: Heldenklage. Mit tiefem Gefuhl
Nietzsche: Hymnus an die Freundschaft
Nietzsche: In Mondschein auf der Puszta
Nietzsche: So lach doch mal
Nietzsche: Ungarischer Marsch
Nietzsche: Unserer Altvordern eingedenk


----------



## Chat Noir

I just played Oliver Cheatham's _Get Down Saturday Night _and danced in my living room with my neighbour who came to borrow an onion. I think she worked up an appetite. And it really is Saturday night!


----------



## Rogerx

Here It Is: A Tribute to Leonard Cohen


Colley, Scott
Frisell, Bill
Goldings, Larry
Hays, Kevin
Jones, Norah
Porter, Gregory
Smith, Nate
Wilkins, Immanuel


----------



## Jay

tortkis said:


> Alan Braufman: Alto Sax


----------



## Art Rock

Closing this thread as superfluous and confusing after discussions about it in this sub-forum. Please use the two remaining threads (jazz and all other non-classical, respectively) for the non-classical music, and the various classical music listening threads (generic, opera, etc) for classical music. When in doubt, just pick one.


----------

